# PFRPG Alpha - Rise of the Runelords AP



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 18, 2008)

*** RECRUITMENT CLOSED *** Any others will be listed as Alternates.

Greetings!

I'm new here but a long time GM looking to try a Play-by-Post game here using Paizo's Pathfinder RPG Alpha rules. I'll be using the Rise of the Runelords adventure path.

I was planning on taking the Alpha v3 version as-is, then adopting changes if needed once they release the Beta version this August. You can download the rules here . You should also download the RotRL Players Guide (free!) from here . You'll need an account, which is free, but they produce some amazing stuff, so I don't think you'll regret it

I'm looking for 4-6 players who can post at least every other day, so we can keep things moving but at a pace we can all keep up with. I'll post more info soon.

I hope you can join me in this awesome adventure path. 

Azor


*Potential Players*
Bialaska - *AIYANA SWIFTWIND* - (Female Human Shoanti Druid 1)
[sblock]
Aiyana Swiftwind
Female Shoanti (human) Druid 1
Neutral Good, follower of Gozreh

Str 13 (+1)
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 13 (´+1)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 10 (+0)
+2 Wisdom from Race

Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +1
HP: 9
Saves: Fortitude +3, Reflex +1, Will +5

Racial/Class features: +2 Wisdom, Bonus feat, Skilled, Weapon Training (Longbow), Nature Bond (Animal Companion), Nature Sense (+2 survival, +2 knowledge nature), Orisons, Wild Empathy (diplomacy on animals with level + cha)

Feats: Totem Spirit (Shriikirri-Ouah, +2 initiative, +2 ride), Track, Mounted Combat

Attacks: Shortspear (+1 to hit, 1d6+1 damage, x3 critical) OR Longbow (+1 to hit, 1d8 damage, 100 ft range)
AC: 16 (touch 11, flatfooted 14)

Skills: Handle Animal +4 (1 rank), Heal +7 (1 rank), Knowledge (Nature) +7 (1 rank), Ride +7 (1 rank), Spellcraft +5 (1 rank), Survival +9 (1 rank)

Languages: Common, Shoanti, Sylvan, Druidic

Spells memorized: 3/2
Orisons (level 0): Purify Food and Drink, Detect Poison, Light
Level 1: Goodberry, Entangle

Equipment: Hide Shirt, Longbow, light leather shield, Spear

Animal companion: Sowingwa, Light horse, large animal, HD: 3d8+6 (19), Init: +1, Spd: 60 ft, AC: 13 (touch 10, flatfooted 12), Attacks: +2 (hoof 1d4+1 damage), SQ: Low-light vision, scent, link, share spells; Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2; Abilities: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6; Feats: Endurance, Run 
[/sblock]
Shayuri - *MELLISANDE* - (Female Gnome Druid 1) 
[sblock]
[/sblock]
nonamazing - *CHAINE* (Male Human Varisian Wizard 1)
[sblock]
Chaine, Neutral Good Varisian Wizard
Level: 1 / Experience: 0



Attributes (15 point buy): 

Strength 8 (-1) {-2 points}
Dexterity 14 (+2) {5 points}
Constitution 10 (+0) {0 points}
Intelligence 17 (+3) {7 points, +2 Racial} 
Wisdom 10 (+0) {0 points)
Charisma 12 (+1) {2 points}
Combat Information: 

Base Attack Bonus: +0
Initiative: +2
Fortitude: +0 / Reflex: +2 / Will: +2
Hit Points: 6
Armor Class: 12 (unarmored)
Melee Attack: masterwork starknife +1 to hit / 1d4 damage / x3 crit
Ranged Attack: dagger +2 to hit / 1d4 damage / x2 crit / range 10
Feats and Skills: 

Spell Focus: Conjuration (Human Bonus Feat; +1 to the DC of all saving throws for spells of the Conjuration school)
Varisian Tattoo (Background Bonus Feat; Conjuration spells cast at +1 caster level; _acid splash_ 1/day as a spell-like ability)
Scribe Scroll (Wizard Bonus Feat)
Augment Summoning (1st level Feat; All summoned creatures get +4 Strength and +4 Constitution)

Knowledge (Arcana) +7
Knowledge (Local) +7
Appraise +7
Spellcraft +7
Linguistics +7
Craft (Alchemy) +7

Languages: Common, Varisian, Goblin, Thassilonian, Shoanti, Draconic
Class and Race Notes: 

+2 racial increase to one ability score (Intelligence; noted in statistics above)
Medium creature; Base Speed 30 feet
Human Bonus Feat
Additional Skill Rank at 1st Level; One additional Rank each level
Human Weapon Training: starknife
Favored Class: Wizard
Wizard weapon proficiencies: club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light
crossbow, and quarterstaff
Wizard Spellcasting (0th Level Spells per day: 3 / 1st Level Spells per day: 2)
Bonded Item: Weapon (starknife) (1/day can use bonded item to cast any one spell Wizard knows)
Universal School Power: _hand of the apprentice_ (functions like mage hand but can attack with dagger +3 to hit, 1d4+3 damage, must concentrate each round to keep active)
Spells and Spellbook: 

0th Level Spells Prepared: _Detect Magic_, _Prestidigitation_, _Daze_, _Message_
1st Level Spells Prepared: _Summon Monster I_, _Mage Armor_

Spellbook contains spells listed above plus all 0th level spells, _Mount_, _Identify_, and _Shield_
Equipment: 

Masterwork Varisian Starknife (decorated with flowing Varisian runes; named "Illumination")
Five (5) well-balanced daggers (worn on belt)
Pocketed Scarf (containing spell components)
Loose, comfortable robes with bright colorful patterns
Heavy belt w/h one dozen large belt pouches
Small Varisian idol
Leather-bound and embossed Spellbook
[/sblock]
Walking Dad - *SIVAN CALDERON* (Male Human Paladin of Selyn 1)
[sblock]
Name: Sivan Calderon
Class: Paladin 1
Race: Human [?]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Shelyn

Str: 14 +2 (2p.) Level: 1 XP: 0
Dex: 11 +0 (1p.) BAB: +1 HP: 10 + 2 + 1 = 13
Con: 14 +2 (5p.) CMB: +3/+7 Dmg Red: -
Int: 12 +1 (2p.) Speed: 20' Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 +0 (0p.) Init: +0 Spell Save: -
Cha: 14 +2 (5p.) ACP: -1 Spell Fail: -
(Racial bonus on Str)

Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor: 10 +6 +0 +1 +0 +0 +0 16 
Touch: 10 Flatfooted: 16 

Base Mod Misc Total
Fort: 2 +2 +4
Ref: 0 +0 +0 
Will: 0 +0 +1 +1

Weapon Attack Damage Critical
Glaive +3 1d10+4 20x3 

Languages: Common, celestial

Abilities:
Aura of good
Detect evil
Smite evil 1/day (+2 to hit, +1 damage)

Feats:
County Born, Overhead Chop, Defensive Combat Training


Skill Points: 4
Skills Base Mod Misc Class Total
*Knowledge (Religion) 1 +1 +3 +5
*Diplomacy 1 +2 +3 +5
*Craft 1 +1 +3 +5
*Spellcraft 1 +1 +3 +5

Equipment: (240gp)
Glaive (8gp) (10lb)
Dagger (2gp) (1lb)
Spiked Gauntlet (5gp) (1lb)
Splint Mail (200gp) (45lb)
215gp

Backpack (2gp) 2lb
Holy Symbol (wooden) 1gp --
Grappling Hook 1gp 4lb*
Traveler's clothes (free) (-)
4gp


Total Weight:68lb Money: 21gp

Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push
Max Weight: 58 116 175 350 875

Age: 23
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 194lb
Eyes: Blue
[/sblock]
The Rolling Man - *ARAHMID* (Male Half-orc Rogue 1)
[sblock]
[/sblock]
jkason - *SAKTOUK* (Male Half-orc Monk 1)
[sblock]
*Name:* Saktouk
*Class:* Monk 1
*Race:* Half-Orc*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Deity:* Irori

*Str:* 16  +3 (5p.)      *Level:* 1        *XP:* 0/2000
*Dex:* 13  +2 (3p.)      *BAB:* +0         *HP:* 12/12 (1d8+4**)
*Con:* 10  +0 (0p.)      *Grapple:* +3     *Dmg Red:* -
*Int:* 10  +0 (2p.)      *Speed:* 30'      *Spell Res:* -
*Wis:* 16  +3 (5p.)      *Init:* +4*        *Spell Save:* -
*Cha:* 10  +0 (0p.)      *ACP:* 0          *Spell Fail:* -

* Shriikirri-Quah Totem Spirit 
** Toughness (+3 HP +1 per HD)

*Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total*
*Armor:*              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +3   15
*Touch:* 15              *Flatfooted:* 13

Special: Deflect Arrows (negate 1 ranged attack / round if aware)


*Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:*                      2    +0         +2
*Ref:*                       2    +2         +4
*Will:*                      2    +3         +5


*Weapon                  Attack   Damage*    Critical*
Unarmed Strike............+3.....1d6+3.........x2
Unarmed Strike, flurry...+1/+1..1d6+3/1d6+3....x2
Kama......................+3.....1d6+3.........x2
Kama, flurry.............+1/+1..1d6+3/1d6+3....x2
Siangham..................+3.....1d6+3.........x2
Siangham, flurry.........+1/+1..1d6+3/1d6+3....x2
Dagger....................+3.....1d4+3.........19-20/x2
Dagger, thrown............+2.....1d4+3.........19-20/x2, range 10'
Sling.....................+2.....1d4+3.........x2, range 50'


*Languages:* 
Common
Shoanti

*Abilities:*

--Half-Orc--

* +2 Str & Wis, -2 Int
* Darkvision 60 ft.
* Weapon proficiency: Greataxe & falchion
* Weapon familiarity: any "orc" titled weapon = martial
* Orc Ferocity: 1/day (disabled one round past 0 HP)
* Orc Blood
* Language choices: Droconic, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Abyssal
* Favored Class: Cleric

--Monk--

* Weapons: club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger, handaxe,
javelin, kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken,
siangham, sling.
* Add Wis bonus to AC
* Flurry of Blows (-2)
* Unarmed damage: 1d6


*Feats:* Toughness(1st level)
Improved Unarmed Strike (Bonus Monk)
Deflect Arrows (Bonus Monk 1st)
Shriikirri-Quah Totem Spirit (Campaign bonus)

*Skill Points:* 4       *Max Ranks:* 1
*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*

--Class (+3 bonus)--
Acrobatics.................1....+2....+3....+6
Climb......................1....+3....+3....+7
Perception.................1....+3....+3....+7
Ride.......................0....+2....+2*...+4
Stealth....................1....+2....+3....+6

* Shriikirri-Quah Totem Spirit

*Equipment:               Cost  Weight*

--Worn / Carried--
Backpack..................2gp....2lb
Belt pouch................1gp....1/2lb
Sling......................--....--
Sling bullets (10)........1sp....5lb
Kama......................2gp....2lb
Siangham..................3gp....1lb
Dagger....................2gp....1lb
Monk's Outfit.............--.....--


--In Backpack--
Bedroll...................1sp....5lb
Flint & Steel.............1gp....--
Rations (5 days)........2.5gp....5lb
Rope, hempen (50 ft)......1gp....10lb
Waterskin.................1gp.....4lb


*Total Weight:*35.5lbs      *Money:* 4gp 3sp


*Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*                76   153   230   460   1150

*Age:* 16
*Height:* 6'2"
*Weight:* 250lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Black (shaved bald)
*Skin:* Green
[/sblock]


OK, here are the directions for character builds:

Start at 1st level.
No Evil alignments.
Use Core rules only - 3.5 PHB or 3.5 SRD + PfRPG Alpha 3 release (I don't have any of the Complete books; besides, this is somewhat of a playtest).

Ability Scores - Use the Purchase option (Tables 2-2 & 2-2), using the Standard Fantasy point total.

Race - Choose standard race options. If you choose Human, I can post some basic info about the various cultures of the Pathfinder World (called Golarion) if you are interested. It would be mainly for flavor, not game mechanics.

Class - For experience, we'll use the medium advancement (from Table 4-1). For Hit Points, use the standard starting HP (Max at 1st level + your Con modifier). Max gold for each class.

Skills - see the Skills chapter on page 52 of the Alpha 3 release for skill changes.

Feats - from the Alpha 3, just note which feats have changed or been dropped (see the Designer Notes: Missing Feats bullet on page 68).

Other details such as background, equipment, spells known, etc. can be added by you. 

If you have ANY questions, please post here and I will try to get back to you ASAP. Thanks again for your interest.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 18, 2008)

I would be interested in trying out Pathfinder. It looks pretty good to me, at least on the surface. 

As for character, I would like to try either a Druid or a Sorcerer.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent!

Consider yourself listed.  I'm going to go over the playtest rules to figure out character builds, so I will post the info in my initial post for everyone once I decide what options I'll be using.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2008)

Cautiously interested. I also enjoy druids and sorcerors, but am pretty flexible.

Posting every other day should work, though I may take it alarmingly literally. 

Any info on point buy / level / sources / etc?


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Cautiously interested. I also enjoy druids and sorcerors, but am pretty flexible.
> 
> Posting every other day should work, though I may take it alarmingly literally.
> 
> Any info on point buy / level / sources / etc?




Thanks for the interest.

I should have more character development specifics posted later today (I'm still mulling over the many options).  

As for the posting, I'll be pretty lenient as I may have brief spells when posting is limited.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm interested.  My first choice would be for a peaceful and wise Varisian human druid, but I would also consider going the entirely opposite direction and playing a furiously vengeful Barbarian from one of the Shoanti tribes.  I would prefer the Druid option, although I note that a couple of other people here have expressed the same opinion.

(On the other hand, a party of all Druids might be pretty freakin' awesome.)


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm beginning to gather that the Druid fixes may be better than I thought.

Of course, if you do all play Druids, when you get that many tree-huggers together in one place, you know they'll just have to start organizing a protest somewhere....  

Just kidding.  I may let you guys hash out who gets to play a druid or not.  If you can't, I can draw straws or something, if you think that would be better.

Thanks again for the interest, guys.  I'm looking forward to getting this thing off the ground.  I have collected some nice battlemaps that I can post, as well as some tokens for respresentation.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 19, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> i'm beginning to gather that the Druid fixes may be better than I thought.




I honestly don't see many fixes to the druid. What I'm mostly interested in seeing is the changes in the wild shape, which makes it appear as if the druid is now no longer just able to ignore all the physical attributes because they could just wild shape and gain the creature's abilities, now wild shape boosts the druids own attributes.

I guess as long as there is one to play a druid in a party I'll be able to see these changes, so I'm withdrawing my own druid application. Instead I'd like a Sorcerer or Fighter.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 19, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I honestly don't see many fixes to the druid. What I'm mostly interested in seeing is the changes in the wild shape, which makes it appear as if the druid is now no longer just able to ignore all the physical attributes because they could just wild shape and gain the creature's abilities, now wild shape boosts the druids own attributes.
> 
> I guess as long as there is one to play a druid in a party I'll be able to see these changes, so I'm withdrawing my own druid application. Instead I'd like a Sorcerer or Fighter.




I think "fixes" implied "broken".  I should have said "alterations", specifically the shape change ability.  I'll re-examine the class to make sure I understand it.

As for other classes, As long as you are happy with your choice, I'm OK with two of the same.  If that is the case, I may just go to 6 players and toughen the encounters a bit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

I want to play!!!


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I want to play!!!




Well, come on in!  Doors open, beer's in the 'fridge!!!

Seriously, thanks for your interest.  I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not interested in joining but just wanted to say hi.  I'm running a Pathfinder RPG playtest myself based on a published adventure from the last Dungeon HERE.

Hope you have fun with Burt Offerings.  It's a fun one.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 19, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I'm not interested in joining but just wanted to say hi.  I'm running a Pathfinder RPG playtest myself based on a published adventure from the last Dungeon HERE.
> 
> Hope you have fun with Burt Offerings.  It's a fun one.




Thanks!  I'll check on the progress of your game, and see where some issues may develop.  I appreciate your input.

I hope I can make it fun for the group.  It is a great path.

Thanks again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Human paladin of Shelyn

[sblock=Stats]

```
Name: Sivan Calderon
Class: Paladin 1
Race: Human [?]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Shelyn

Str: 14 +2 (2p.)        Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 11 +0 (1p.)        BAB: +1         HP: 10 + 2 + 1 = 13
Con: 14 +2 (5p.)        CMB: +3/+7      Dmg Red: -
Int: 12 +1 (2p.)        Speed: 20'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 +0 (0p.)        Init: +0        Spell Save: -
Cha: 14 +2 (5p.)        ACP: -1         Spell Fail: -
(Racial bonus on Str)

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +6    +0     +1   +0    +0    +0    16   
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 16  

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +2          +4
Ref:                       0    +0          +0       
Will:                      0    +0    +1    +1

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Glaive                    +3     1d10+4     20x3      

Languages: Common, celestial

Abilities:
Aura of good
Detect evil
Smite evil 1/day (+2 to hit, +1 damage)

Feats:
County Born, Overhead Chop, Defensive Combat Training


Skill Points: 4
Skills                   Base  Mod  Misc  Class   Total
*Knowledge (Religion)      1    +1          +3   +5
*Diplomacy                 1    +2          +3   +5
*Craft                    1    +1          +3   +5
*Spellcraft                1    +1          +3   +5

Equipment: (240gp)
Glaive (8gp) (10lb)
Dagger (2gp) (1lb)
Spiked Gauntlet (5gp) (1lb)
Splint Mail (200gp) (45lb)
215gp

Backpack                  (2gp)    2lb
Holy Symbol (wooden)      1gp    --
Grappling Hook            1gp    4lb*
Traveler's clothes (free) (-)
4gp


Total Weight:68lb      Money:  21gp

                            Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                58    116   175  350   875

Age: 23
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 194lb
Eyes: Blue
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Gifted with a strong body and personality, Sivan was an oddity because of his strong lawful tendencies among his people, the Varisians.
Being also a strong lover of the arts, he was naturally driven to the teachings of Shelyn. As he tried to become part of her cleregy, the other priest soon realized, that he lacked the certain kind of wisdom to become a regular cleric. Instead, and noting his lawful tendencies, they urged him to become a paladin, protector of arts and artists alike.

Having formed a friendship with another 'odd' Varisian painter and would be wizard, Chaine, he choosed to stay with him in Sandport during his apprenticeship.[/sblock]


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I would like to play a paladin.
> 
> I'm unsure between a dwarf (of Torag) or a human (Sarenrae).
> 
> Have you more information about these gods? Backgrounds, rites etc




I could PM you some info.  I'm relecutant to post too much here on the public boards.  Give me a little bit to put something together, and I'll send them your way.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind getting into another Pathfinder game (I'm also in BrOp's game) but I'm not sure what I should play. Maybe I'll indulge in my own fascination with the starknife and make a Varisian fighter dual wielding them. Some sort of rogue or bard could be fun too.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for your interest.  I'll add you to the list.

So far that makes five.  I'm OK with five, but I'll give one more day for anyone else to sign up.

Go ahead and start making your characters, and post them here on this thread.  I may make a Rogue's Gallery thread when you are all finished, but for now you can post some basics and I'll give you a few days to complete your characters.  

Thanks again for joining me on this little venture.  I'm looking forward to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 19, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind getting into another Pathfinder game (I'm also in BrOp's game) but I'm not sure what I should play. Maybe I'll indulge in my own fascination with the starknife and make a Varisian fighter dual wielding them. Some sort of rogue or bard could be fun too.




I'm also interested in playing a Varisian.  Perhaps we can link our character's backstories?  A pair of loyal Varisian brothers or cousins might be an interesting concept.

Azor, I'm going to go ahead and scrap my previous idea of a druid character, since if other players are also interested and I don't want to put anyone out.  I'm instead going to go with Wizard, which no one else has yet chosen.

Brief character concept (details to come):

*Chaine, Varisian Wizard*.  While there are a number of Varisian sorcerers (some quite famous, in fact) and a considerable amount of Varisian bards, there are very few Varisian wizards.  The Varisians are travellers, and not generally suited to the more sedentary life of a scholarly wizard.  After all, the Varisians tend to think, if the magic doesn't come naturally to you, why go hunting for it in books?

Chaine is something of an exception.  Both of his parents were sorcerers, and even as an infant, Chaine held a deep fascination and abiding love for the wonders of arcana.

Unfortunately, Chaine completely lacked any sort of magical talent.  His parents watched him closely, hoping that he'd begin to spontaneously manifest a cantrip or two, perhaps accidentally setting the caravan on fire the way his father had at that age.  But Chaine seemed to have not even a glimmer of magical talent.

But during one fateful summer, as Chaine's caravan passed through the sleepy seaside town of Sandport, his life changed.  At a local tavern, Chaine tried to pick the pocket of an elderly man who turned out to be a wizard.  The old man scared Chaine off with a well-chosen illusion, but the young Varisian lad came back the very next day, his curiosity getting the better of him.  He eventually befriended the old man, learning that there were other ways to command the powers arcane than simply being born with it.  It could be learned!  And what's more, it could be taught.

Chaine spent an entire year thinking about it, and when his caravan next came through Sandport, Chaine stayed behind, becoming the wizard's apprentice.

I'll have a full character sheet up by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 19, 2008)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I'm also interested in playing a Varisian.  Perhaps we can link our character's backstories?  A pair of loyal Varisian brothers or cousins might be an interesting concept.
> 
> Azor, I'm going to go ahead and scrap my previous idea of a druid character, since if other players are also interested and I don't want to put anyone out.  I'm instead going to go with Wizard, which no one else has yet chosen.
> 
> ...




Very nice!  I also like the idea behind brothers or cousins.  If you guys can hash something out, run with it!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I'm also interested in playing a Varisian.  Perhaps we can link our character's backstories?  A pair of loyal Varisian brothers or cousins might be an interesting concept...



 Would you like a cousin, that is paladin of the deity of arts?   

We would be oddballs. Paladin sounds even more unlikely for a varisian than wizard.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the idea of being a cousin but I'm a bit afraid this character will end up too similar (in looks and/or personality) with my character in the other game. Also, I kidda like the idea of a 1/2 orc rogue with a big bad falchion.

At the same time, the idea I have for his background is a bit cliché ... still a toss up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2008)

It seems the druid is left to me.

*steeples fingers*

Eeeeexcellent...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

How much gold can we spend at character creation?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> How much gold can we spend at character creation?





In the first post:
Class - For experience, we'll use the medium advancement (from Table 4-1). For Hit Points, use the standard starting HP (Max at 1st level + your Con modifier). *Max gold for each class.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> In the first post:
> Class - For experience, we'll use the medium advancement (from Table 4-1). For Hit Points, use the standard starting HP (Max at 1st level + your Con modifier). *Max gold for each class.*



Oops, thanks.


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2008)

In an odd bit of synchronicity, I just downloaded the alpha a few days ago and just finished reading through most of it (I rather skimmed the DM-specific things like how to make a critter), and it looks very fun. If there's still room, I'd like to throw my hat in. I'm really up for anything, if there's need. Maybe a monk or barbarian, though? I really like the idea of pooled points that come with rage and ki in the rules, and I'd like to try them out. But like I said, if there's an obvious lack in one area, I'd be cool with playing anything. 

jason


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  I think six is the max I'd like to run, so I'm going to close recruitment for now.  Any others will be listed as alternates should anyone change their mind.

I'd say go ahead and make the character you'd like to play.  It seems we have a definite Wizard, either a cleric or paladin, and most likely a druid, so I don't think party balance would be an issue.  It just means encounter adjustments on my part <insert evil laugh here>....


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2008)

Argh...

Re-read the rules.

Sorcerors are actually COOL now! ARGH!

I love sorcerors.

Can I change my mind?


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Can I change my mind?




I'm OK with it.


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard.  I think six is the max I'd like to run, so I'm going to close recruitment for now.  Any others will be listed as alternates should anyone change their mind.
> 
> I'd say go ahead and make the character you'd like to play.  It seems we have a definite Wizard, either a cleric or paladin, and most likely a druid, so I don't think party balance would be an issue.  It just means encounter adjustments on my part <insert evil laugh here>....




Uh-oh. What have I gotten myself into? 

Reading through the Runelords players guide, I got an idea for a half-orc monk that seems kind of neat and ready for some RP fun: his Shoanti mother ran off with him at birth to keep her tribe from killing him as well as his father from claiming him. They landed at an Irori monestary, where she taught him about his Shoanti heritage and the monks taught him how to control / channel the benefits of his orcish heritage. He's recently arrived back in Varisia by ship at Sandport with the goal of finding his human tribe and relaying the news of his mother's death. Of course, Mom wasn't quite forthcoming about how most humans (and the Shoanti specifically) view half-orcs, and living a literally sheltered life in the monestary has him sort of reeling from the culture shock. 

I'll go ahead and start statting, and I can make changes if you decide this wouldn't work. BTW, would it be possible to swap out Orc for Shoanti in his automatic languages, given his background? No big deal if it's not, since it still works with his "I don't quite fit in" concept, but I thought I'd throw it out there.

jason


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 20, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Uh-oh. What have I gotten myself into?
> 
> Reading through the Runelords players guide, I got an idea for a half-orc monk that seems kind of neat and ready for some RP fun: his Shoanti mother ran off with him at birth to keep her tribe from killing him as well as his father from claiming him. They landed at an Irori monestary, where she taught him about his Shoanti heritage and the monks taught him how to control / channel the benefits of his orcish heritage. He's recently arrived back in Varisia by ship at Sandport with the goal of finding his human tribe and relaying the news of his mother's death. Of course, Mom wasn't quite forthcoming about how most humans (and the Shoanti specifically) view half-orcs, and living a literally sheltered life in the monestary has him sort of reeling from the culture shock.
> 
> ...




Nice backstory.  He would get stares, for sure!

As for the language, it would seem that his mother would have taught him her native tongue as he learned of his human heritage.  He might know a smattering of Orcish phrases that she taught him, but probably not enough to qualify for full fluency.  If you end up giving him a high enough INT score, he could know Orc as well.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's my character, submitted for your approval.  I've included his background, but I plan to add more details to it soon, to further flesh him out (and to add in any connections to/relationship with other characters).

[SBLOCK=Character Sheet]
Chaine, Neutral Good Varisian Wizard
Level: 1 / Experience: 0

Attributes (15 point buy):

Strength 8 (-1) {-2 points}
Dexterity 14 (+2) {5 points}
Constitution 10 (+0) {0 points}
Intelligence 17 (+3) {7 points, +2 Racial} 
Wisdom 10 (+0) {0 points)
Charisma 12 (+1) {2 points}
Combat Information:

Base Attack Bonus: +0
Initiative: +2
Fortitude: +0 / Reflex: +2 / Will: +2
Hit Points: 6
Armor Class: 12 (unarmored)
Melee Attack: masterwork starknife +1 to hit / 1d4 damage / x3 crit
Ranged Attack: dagger +2 to hit / 1d4 damage / x2 crit / range 10
Feats and Skills:

Spell Focus: Conjuration (Human Bonus Feat; +1 to the DC of all saving throws for spells of the Conjuration school)
Varisian Tattoo (Background Bonus Feat; Conjuration spells cast at +1 caster level; _acid splash_ 1/day as a spell-like ability)
Scribe Scroll (Wizard Bonus Feat)
Augment Summoning (1st level Feat; All summoned creatures get +4 Strength and +4 Constitution)

Knowledge (Arcana) +7
Knowledge (Local) +7
Appraise +7
Spellcraft +7
Linguistics +7
Craft (Alchemy) +7

Languages: Common, Varisian, Goblin, Thassilonian, Shoanti, Draconic
Class and Race Notes:

+2 racial increase to one ability score (Intelligence; noted in statistics above)
Medium creature; Base Speed 30 feet
Human Bonus Feat
Additional Skill Rank at 1st Level; One additional Rank each level
Human Weapon Training: starknife
Favored Class: Wizard
Wizard weapon proficiencies: club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light
crossbow, and quarterstaff
Wizard Spellcasting (0th Level Spells per day: 3 / 1st Level Spells per day: 2)
Bonded Item: Weapon (starknife) (1/day can use bonded item to cast any one spell Wizard knows)
Universal School Power: _hand of the apprentice_ (functions like mage hand but can attack with dagger +3 to hit, 1d4+3 damage, must concentrate each round to keep active)
Spells and Spellbook:

0th Level Spells Prepared: _Detect Magic_, _Prestidigitation_, _Daze_, _Message_
1st Level Spells Prepared: _Summon Monster I_, _Mage Armor_

Spellbook contains spells listed above plus all 0th level spells, _Mount_, _Identify_, and _Shield_
Equipment:

Masterwork Varisian Starknife (decorated with flowing Varisian runes; named "Illumination")
Five (5) well-balanced daggers (worn on belt)
Pocketed Scarf (containing spell components)
Loose, comfortable robes with bright colorful patterns
Heavy belt w/h one dozen large belt pouches
Small Varisian idol
Leather-bound and embossed Spellbook
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Background, Notes, and Appearance]
While there are a number of Varisian sorcerers (some quite famous, in fact) and a considerable amount of Varisian bards, there are very few Varisian wizards. The Varisians are travellers, and not generally suited to the more sedentary life of a scholarly wizard. After all, the Varisians tend to think, if the magic doesn't come naturally to you, why go hunting for it in books?

Chaine is something of an exception. Both of his parents were sorcerers, and even as an infant, Chaine held a deep fascination and abiding love for the wonders of arcana.

Unfortunately, Chaine completely lacked any sort of magical talent. His parents watched him closely, hoping that he'd begin to spontaneously manifest a cantrip or two, perhaps accidentally setting the caravan on fire the way his father had at that age. But Chaine seemed to have not even a glimmer of magical talent.

But during one fateful summer, as Chaine's caravan passed through the sleepy seaside town of Sandport, his life changed. At a local tavern, Chaine tried to pick the pocket of an elderly man who turned out to be a wizard. The old man, a local teacher whose name was Ilsoari Gandethus, scared Chaine off with a well-chosen illusion, but the young Varisian lad came back the very next day, his curiosity getting the better of him. He eventually befriended the Gandethus, discovering that there were other ways to command the powers arcane than simply being born with it. It could be learned! And what's more, it could be taught.

Chaine spent an entire year thinking about it, and when his caravan next came through Sandport, Chaine stayed behind, becoming the wizard's apprentice.  Chaine moved into Sandport's modest school/orphanage, Turandarok Academy, helping to teach the younger children in exchange for lessons from Gandethus.  Since he began his studies, he has advanced rapidly, already mastering the basics of wizardry and is now considering exactly how best to continue his studies in the future.

Chaine's friend, Sivan, moved to Sandport around the same time Chaine did.  Sivan finds Chaine's paintings to be inspired, and has hinted on more than one occasion that Chaine should be grateful for the blessing of Shelyn.  Chaine, for his part, finds Sivan a bit stiff at times, but appreciates him as a loyal and true friend.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 20, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Would you like a cousin, that is paladin of the deity of arts?
> 
> We would be oddballs. Paladin sounds even more unlikely for a varisian than wizard.




I think that's a fine idea!  You have Shelyn as your patron?  She seems like a very interesting deity.

Chaine has been living in Sandport for the last few years.  Would your Paladin also be living there?  Perhaps Chaine's parents traded in a few favors and asked your character to watch over Chaine and keep him out of trouble.  Or perhaps Shelyn has changed you with the duty of protecting practitioners of the _art_ of magic?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I think that's a fine idea!  You have Shelyn as your patron?  She seems like a very interesting deity.
> 
> Chaine has been living in Sandport for the last few years.  Would your Paladin also be living there?  Perhaps Chaine's parents traded in a few favors and asked your character to watch over Chaine and keep him out of trouble.  Or perhaps Shelyn has changed you with the duty of protecting practitioners of the _art_ of magic?



Both would fine by me. But he is more in painting than castin himself   
What about taking one rank in a craft? It is a class skill for wizards and uses int.


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> Nice backstory.  He would get stares, for sure!
> 
> As for the language, it would seem that his mother would have taught him her native tongue as he learned of his human heritage.  He might know a smattering of Orcish phrases that she taught him, but probably not enough to qualify for full fluency.  If you end up giving him a high enough INT score, he could know Orc as well.  Just my 2 cents.




Exactly what I was thinking.  Didn't make sense with his backstory that he'd know Orc, but not his mother's native language. Alrighty, below is my first go at stats for him. Lemme know if I mucked something up:

[sblock=Saktouk, Half-orc Monk]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Saktouk
[B]Class:[/B] Monk 1
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Orc
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Irori

[B]Str:[/B] 16  +3 (5p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0/2000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13  +2 (3p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 12/12 (1d8+4**)
[B]Con:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 10  +0 (2p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16  +3 (5p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +4*        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* Shriikirri-Quah Totem Spirit 
** Toughness (+3 HP +1 per HD)

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +3   15
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

Special: Deflect Arrows (negate 1 ranged attack / round if aware)


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +0         +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2         +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3         +5


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage*    Critical[/B]
Unarmed Strike............+3.....1d6+3.........x2
Unarmed Strike, flurry...+1/+1..1d6+3/1d6+3....x2
Kama......................+3.....1d6+3.........x2
Kama, flurry.............+1/+1..1d6+3/1d6+3....x2
Siangham..................+3.....1d6+3.........x2
Siangham, flurry.........+1/+1..1d6+3/1d6+3....x2
Dagger....................+3.....1d4+3.........19-20/x2
Dagger, thrown............+2.....1d4+3.........19-20/x2, range 10'
Sling.....................+2.....1d4+3.........x2, range 50'


[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Shoanti

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Half-Orc--

* +2 Str & Wis, -2 Int
* Darkvision 60 ft.
* Weapon proficiency: Greataxe & falchion
* Weapon familiarity: any "orc" titled weapon = martial
* Orc Ferocity: 1/day (disabled one round past 0 HP)
* Orc Blood
* Language choices: Droconic, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Abyssal
* Favored Class: Cleric

--Monk--

* Weapons: club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger, handaxe,
javelin, kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken,
siangham, sling.
* Add Wis bonus to AC
* Flurry of Blows (-2)
* Unarmed damage: 1d6


[B]Feats:[/B] Toughness(1st level)
Improved Unarmed Strike (Bonus Monk)
Deflect Arrows (Bonus Monk 1st)
Shriikirri-Quah Totem Spirit (Campaign bonus)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 4       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 1
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class (+3 bonus)--
Acrobatics.................1....+2....+3....+6
Climb......................1....+3....+3....+7
Perception.................1....+3....+3....+7
Ride.......................0....+2....+2*...+4
Stealth....................1....+2....+3....+6

* Shriikirri-Quah Totem Spirit

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
Backpack..................2gp....2lb
Belt pouch................1gp....1/2lb
Sling......................--....--
Sling bullets (10)........1sp....5lb
Kama......................2gp....2lb
Siangham..................3gp....1lb
Dagger....................2gp....1lb
Monk's Outfit.............--.....--


--In Backpack--
Bedroll...................1sp....5lb
Flint & Steel.............1gp....--
Rations (5 days)........2.5gp....5lb
Rope, hempen (50 ft)......1gp....10lb
Waterskin.................1gp.....4lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]35.5lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 4gp 3sp


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 16
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 250lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black (shaved bald)
[B]Skin:[/B] Green
```



[sblock=Appearance]Saktouk has fully embraced his Shaonti heritage, shaving his head and decorating his body with several tribal tatoos; in fact, he tends to go without sleeves in order to proudly display those on his arms. His orcish traits are mild but obvious: a pale green skin tone, slightly pointed ears, and small fangs jutting upward from his lower jaw. His eyes, however, are the clear blue of his human mother. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Dyana was out in search of the perfect flowers for her upcoming nuptual bouquet when she ran afoul of an orcish raiding party. After several months enslaved to the party's leader, the resourceful woman escaped. Her return was celebrated with the wedding she had been stolen away from, a binding blessed almost immediately with a pregnancy. And while he seemed a bit ill when he was born, Saktouk had a healthy weight and cry, and instantly took a special place in his mother's heart.

But as she fed her baby, Dyana noticed his ears seemed to come to a point, and realized the pale green pallor of her son was not illness, but the blood of her former captors. Though she reeled with hatred for the orcs who enslaved her, she could not overcome the urge to protect her child. Knowing that the Shriikirri-Quah would kill Saktouk, she took flight for the second time in her life. Dyana escaped with her baby, her fear of the unknown lands to which she fled overridden by her fear for the safety of her child.

Eventually, she came to take santuary at an Irori monestary. There she raised her son away from judging stares and fear, teaching him the ways of the Shriikirri-Quah, nurturing his humanity. The monks, hoping to assuage Dyana's fear that her son might one day take after his father, taught Saktouk discipline, helping him to channel his raw orcish energies into the more civilized path of the monk. And so Saktouk grew, unaware of the world outside save for the stories and tales his mother told him of his tribe.

Recently, an unexpected fever took Dyana's life, leaving Saktouk feeling lost and alone. Taking the advice of the monks, Saktouk has chosen to begin a quest for a place and sense of self. His first steps put him on a boat which has landed in Sandport. From here he intended to bear news of his mother's death to her tribe. But already he's noticed the stares and whispers. And though the woman he passed on the streets thought perhaps Saktouk could not understand, the young man was well aware of the meaning of the Shoantian curse the Lyrune-Quah muttered behind his back. He's beginning to think that Mother may not have told him all there is to know about his Shoanti heritage, and a vague sense of unease has set in, so that he lingers in Sandport, unsure of his next move.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 20, 2008)

Since I feel there's no need for two druids and two sorcerers, I'll make a Cleric instead. It'll most likely be a greedy Dwarven merchant-cleric of Abadar, who's willing to sell her won grandmother to highest bidder.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's my possible character. A somewhat brawny rogue. Hopefully you don't mind having 2 half orc characters with somewhat similar backstories. The way their stories end differs however, and as such they are a bit the two sides of a same coins. Well enough musings, here it is:
[SBLOCK=Stats]*Arahmid*
*Male Half-Orc Rogue 1* 
*Alignment:* CN (with a slight good tendency)
*Deity:* none
*Region:* Riddleport (sort of)
*Height:* 6'1''
*Weight:* 202 lb.
*Hair:* Black, cut really short
*Eyes:* Reddish brown
*Skin:* Slightly green/grayish, numerous scars
*Age:* 19
*XP:* 0 / 2000

*Str:* 16 (+3) [5 points, +2 Racial]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [5 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [5 points]
*Int:* 10 (+0) [2 points, -2 racial]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [0 point, +2 Racial]
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [-2 point]

*Class and Racial abilities:* 
Darkvision 60 ft.
Weapon familiarity (proficient greataxe and falchion)
Orcish ferocity, 1/day can keep fighting for 1 round even when under 0 hp
Orc Blood.
favored class : Barbarian

Light armor proficiency
Simple weapon proficiency
Proficient with hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword.
Sneak attack +1d6
Trapfinding

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+2 
*Hit Points:* 10 
*AC:* 15 (16) (+3 Armor, +2 Dex, (+1 dodge)) [Touch 12 (13), Flat-footed 13]
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 (+0 base, +2 Con, +1 feat)
Reflex +4 (+2 base, +2 Dex)
Will +1 (+0 base, +1 Wis)

*BAB/CMB:* +0/+3
*Melee Atk:* +3 (2d4+4/18-20,x2, falchion) or +3 (1d6+3 subdual, x2, sap)
*Ranged Atk:* +2 (1d4+3/18-20,x2, 10 ft., dagger, thrown) or +2 (1d6/x3, 60 ft., shortbow) 

*Skills:*
Acrobatics		+5 (1 rank, +2 Dex, +3 Class Skill, -1 armor)
Climb		+6 (1 rank, +3 Str, +3 Class Skill, -1 armor)
Disable Device			+5 (1 rank, +2 Dex, +3 Class Skill, -1 armor)
Intimidate		+3 (1 rank, -1 Cha, +3 Class Skill)
Knw (local)		+4 (1 rank, +0 Int, +3 Class Skill)
Perception		+5 (1 rank, +1 Wis, +3 Class Skill)
Sleight of hand		+5 (1 rank, +2 Dex, +3 Class Skill, -1 armor)
Stealth		+5 (1 rank, +2 Dex, +3 Class Skill, -1 armor)

*Feats:*
Lone wolf (background bonus, +1 to fort save and 50% to stabilize when dying)
Dodge (lvl 1, combat)

*Languages:*
Common
Orc

*Equipment:* (200 gp to spend)
Falchion ; 75 gp ; 8 lb. ; back
Dagger ; 2 gp ; 1 lb. ; boot
Light Mace ; 5 gp ; 4 lb. ; belt
Sap ; 1 gp ; 2 lb. ; belt
Shortbow ; 30 gp ; 2 lb. ; back
20 arrows ; 1 gp, 3 lb. ; back
Studded leather armor ; 25 gp ; 20 lb. ; worn
Explorer's outfit (with a wide-brimmed hat) ; worn

Waterskin ; 1 gp ; 4 lb. ; belt

Sack ; 1 sp ; 1/2 lb. ; back
Thieves’ tools ; 30 gp ; 1 lb. ; in sack
50 ft. of silk rope ; 10 gp ; 5 lb. ; in sack
Grappling hook ; 1 gp ; 4 lb. ; in sack
2 days of trail ration ; 1 gp ; 2 lb. ; in sack
Whetstone ; 2 cp ; 1 lb. ; in sack
1 piece of chalk ; 1 cp ; in sack

*Money:*
18 gp ; 8 sp ; 7 cp

Carried weight : 57.5 lb.
Encumbrance : Light (< then 76 lb.)[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Appearance]*Height:* 6'1''
*Weight:* 202 lb.
*Hair:* Black, cut really short
*Eyes:* Reddish brown
*Skin:* Slightly green/grayish, numerous scars
Arahmid is a tall and lean half orc. He isn't as obviously muscular as some other members of his race but he's still very strong. His hard life has left many scars on his face and across his body. Arahmid usually wears non flashy colors (brown, greens and black) and he sports a wide-brimmed hat that allows him to somewhat hide his orcish when he wishes to.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Personality]While Arahmid is a survivor first and foremost he still sometimes have problem controlling his anger. Indeed, his rage often get the better of his logical mind. Despite all that, if you can earn his trust, Arahmid can become a good and loyal friend. While he would tell you that he is mostly an opportunist who look after himself first, Arahmid secretly yearn to help others, be accepted and find his place in the world.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]Like many half orc of Varisia, Arahmid was born of an unknown orcish father and a shoanti mother. His mother was taken as a slave as a result of an orcish raid on her clan. He barely remembers her now however. Indeed, death filled her lungs during his fourth winter. As a half breed slave orphan, Arahmid was treated with little respect within the orcish clan. He always had to steal or fight for little scrap of food. He was also beaten numerous times. 

Orcish clans don't have much peaceful relations with other humanoids but a few excentric (and well armed) merchants sometimes take the chance to trade with them. Arahmid was able flee the hard clan life by hiding in the cooking wagon of one such merchant. The cook soon discovered who was stealing food during the voyage but he took pity in the wretched youngster. Arahmid was put to work but also fed and eventually, the caravan made its way to Riddleport.

In the big city, Arahmid mingled with the other street orphan living there. With his orcish heritage and his fighting experience, he was able to bully his way into a respected position in the streets. It wasn't long the more organized crime elements of the city noticed him. They first asked for a portion of his revenues, then they made him do a few jobs before sometimes asking him to kill certain people. Arahmid put up with this for a few years but he eventually got tired of it and morally opposed to their demands. He once again hid and fled, this time on a boat heading for Magnimar.

Arahmid is now a full grown adult. He has been in Sandpoint for a couple of months. He has done a few odd jobs and thefts but he is being careful not to get noticed. He is waiting to see if he could find an opportunity to steal something valuable before moving on to somewhere else.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright, it took me a while but my character is pretty much done(see the previous post).



			
				Bialaska said:
			
		

> Since I feel there's no need for two druids and two sorcerers, I'll make a Cleric instead. It'll most likely be a greedy Dwarven merchant-cleric of Abadar, who's willing to sell her won grandmother to highest bidder.



I think the two other people interested in making a druid finally when with other options so you could go that way. A cleric would of course do nicely too   .


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

I like him, he sounds a bit like a character in another thread, that I fear is about to die (the game).

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4125918&postcount=5


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 21, 2008)

It's scary, almost seems like I copied him. Must be a 'great minds think alike' sort of thing.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm liking what I see so far, guys.  For those who haven't posted, no rush.  I'll be going over what I have so far, so you still have some time to finish characters.

Oh yeah, one more thing.  If each of you could post some sort of picture to represent your character on the battlemaps would be most helpful.  You can use whatever you like, as they will be scaled down to fit the maps.  I already have numerous D&D Miniatures pics saved, so that might be a good place to find a decent representation.

Thanks.  This is going to be fun.........


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

Could I get this shelyn-bird as pic for the battlemap?

It is on page 7 un the player's guide.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 21, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, one more thing.  If each of you could post some sort of picture to represent your character on the battlemaps would be most helpful.




I have attached a character portrait which should hopefully work fine.  And I've also attached a miniature picture, if that's more along the lines of what you were looking for.

If neither of these work for you, just let me know and I can go hunting for something else.  Or if you've already got a good picture lying around, feel free to use that.



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Both would fine by me. But he is more in painting than castin himself
> What about taking one rank in a craft? It is a class skill for wizards and uses int.




Okay, I'm going to give up my Craft (Alchemy) and take Painting instead (I'll pick up Alchemy later, with any luck).  Chaine's friendly aunt was the last in a long line of Varisian artists, and she taught him classical art techniques.  When he uses his Scribe Scroll feat to make a scroll, he illustrates it with painstakingly detailed diagrams and adds elaborately complex borders and designs, literally making each scroll into a work of art.  I think this just might be the sort of thing Shelyn would want to protect and encourage.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool. I will change my background to include your character.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 22, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Could I get this shelyn-bird as pic for the battlemap?
> 
> It is on page 7 un the player's guide.




If you want to use that, sure.  I can save it for you from my pdf of the Player's Guide.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 22, 2008)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I have attached a character portrait which should hopefully work fine.  And I've also attached a miniature picture, if that's more along the lines of what you were looking for.




The black and white portrait will work just fine.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2008)

Arahmid sounds like he'll be an interesting counterpoint to Saktouk, since, I agree, they seem to have come out the "mom was the victim of a raiding party" beginning on opposite sides of the optimism and naivety spectrum.

As to a pic, I found something online and fiddled with it a bit (took off the hair, since Saktouk hasn't got any). Hope this'll do:

Saktouk


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2008)

Just checking in again. 

I'm still juggling concepts a bit...draconic sorceror Varisian, or perhaps a fey sorceror Shoanti...

Sorry to be taking so long. Doing concept, mechanics and digesting Pathfinder as I go.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 22, 2008)

This should work fine for Arahmid. Just imagine he was shorter hair and no man-catcher.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Just checking in again.
> 
> I'm still juggling concepts a bit...draconic sorceror Varisian, or perhaps a fey sorceror Shoanti...
> 
> Sorry to be taking so long. Doing concept, mechanics and digesting Pathfinder as I go.




You're OK.  Take your time.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 22, 2008)

Everything is looking good so far.  I like the characters and stories.

We are waiting for characters from bialaska and Shayuri, and I think I need background for Walking Dad.  

I'll examine the character sheets more today, but I haven't seen any glaring errors, which is good.

For stuff I'm waiting on, take some more time, but not TOO much.  If we can get going by Tuesday or Wednesday this week, I'll be happy.  Let me know if anyone needs more time or more info to help build characters.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2008)

Question.

The pdf states that the special feats listed...the "background" feats like City Born, Varisian Tattoo, et al...are "bonus feats." That is, I get the impression we can select one of them in addition to whatever feats we are entitled to as a 1st level character.

Is this a correct interpretation?

Also, is there a specific rule on starting funds?


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Question.
> 
> The pdf states that the special feats listed...the "background" feats like City Born, Varisian Tattoo, et al...are "bonus feats." That is, I get the impression we can select one of them in addition to whatever feats we are entitled to as a 1st level character.
> 
> ...




I should clarify.  The "background" feats listed in the RotRL Player's Guide ARE feats that can be taken for free at character creation; short answer - yes, everyone gets one of those feats for free.

As for starting funds, it is the max allowable for the class you choose, as standard in 3.5 (its not in the SRD, but it is in the PHB).

Hope that helps.  Please don't hesitate to ask any questions.  You guys are doing great!  We're almost there!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

As I will take the 'bodyguard of the arcane painter' twist, merging my background with nonamazing's, Sivan will be of Varisian background.

Would it be ok for me to take the countryborn bonus feat?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> Everything is looking good so far.  I like the characters and stories.
> 
> We are waiting for characters from bialaska and Shayuri, and I think I need background for Walking Dad.
> 
> ...




I got dragged into a tabletop RPG today, which prevented any progress on me creating a character today. It is late currently, so I'll sit down tomorrow after work and create one.

However before I do anything serious, I'd like to know if no others are going for the Druid, in which case I'll put myself as the subject, otherwise I'll go for the Dwarven Cleric previously mentioned.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2008)

I have renounced the druid.

I'm either doing a gnome fey sorceror, or a Varisian elemental sorceror.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 22, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> As I will take the 'bodyguard of the arcane painter' twist, merging my background with nonamazing's, Sivan will be of Varisian background.
> 
> Would it be ok for me to take the countryborn bonus feat?




Absolutely.  I see these background feats as more representing very early character life.  The Varisian culture is primarily nomadic (ie. - Gypsy) in theme, but many settled in areas of other cultures settlements.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 22, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I got dragged into a tabletop RPG today, which prevented any progress on me creating a character today. It is late currently, so I'll sit down tomorrow after work and create one.
> 
> However before I do anything serious, I'd like to know if no others are going for the Druid, in which case I'll put myself as the subject, otherwise I'll go for the Dwarven Cleric previously mentioned.




Take your time.  And as far as I can see, the Druid is yours.  Looking forward to seeing what you put together.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 22, 2008)

We have a good mix of classes so far.  I'm glad I went with six characters, though, since no one chose one of the "frontline tank" classes.  

I don't forsee that being a problem, as the monk and paladin should be able to hold the line, and some boost spells and summoned creatures from the casters can make a formidable group.  I may play around with encounters to see how well you guys work together, with some tougher than others, but we'll see how it goes.

Again, I think its a good group.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 22, 2008)

I didn't know we got a free feat from the RotRLPHB (that's a mouthful). Lone wolf is pretty much spot on for Arahmid's background.


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> I should clarify.  The "background" feats listed in the RotRL Player's Guide ARE feats that can be taken for free at character creation; short answer - yes, everyone gets one of those feats for free.




Awesome!   Would Saktouk's heritage / education through his mother qualify him for the Shriikirri-Quah Totem Spirit feat? In that case, I'd swap out Improved Initiative, of course, since a +8 initiative seems like overkill to me (and I've been debating swapping it for Toughness in any case).

If not, the Lone Wolf feat seems most appropriate, so he'll probably get that.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the characters. 

jason


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 23, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> I didn't know we got a free feat from the RotRLPHB (that's a mouthful). Lone wolf is pretty much spot on for Arahmid's background.




Yeah, that's my bad.  I forgot that was an element of the Player's Guide.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 23, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Awesome!   Would Saktouk's heritage / education through his mother qualify him for the Shriikirri-Quah Totem Spirit feat? In that case, I'd swap out Improved Initiative, of course, since a +8 initiative seems like overkill to me (and I've been debating swapping it for Toughness in any case).
> 
> If not, the Lone Wolf feat seems most appropriate, so he'll probably get that.
> 
> ...




I'll allow it.  Since his mother raised him in the Shoanti ways, it seems reasonable.


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> I'll allow it.  Since his mother raised him in the Shoanti ways, it seems reasonable.




Cool. Sheet's updated with the changes. 

jason


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Aiyana Swiftwind, Shoanti Druid]Aiyana Swiftwind
Female Shoanti (human) Druid 1
Neutral Good, follower of Gozreh

Str 13 (+1)
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 13 (´+1)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 10 (+0)
+2 Wisdom from Race

Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +1
HP: 9
Saves: Fortitude +3, Reflex +1, Will +5

Racial/Class features: +2 Wisdom, Bonus feat, Skilled, Weapon Training (Longbow), Nature Bond (Animal Companion), Nature Sense (+2 survival, +2 knowledge nature), Orisons, Wild Empathy (diplomacy on animals with level + cha)

Feats: Totem Spirit (Shriikirri-Ouah, +2 initiative, +2 ride), Track, Mounted Combat

Attacks: Shortspear (+1 to hit, 1d6+1 damage, x3 critical) OR Longbow (+1 to hit, 1d8 damage, 100 ft range)
AC: 16 (touch 11, flatfooted 14)

Skills: Handle Animal +4 (1 rank), Heal +7 (1 rank), Knowledge (Nature) +7 (1 rank), Ride +7 (1 rank), Spellcraft +5 (1 rank), Survival +9 (1 rank)

Languages: Common, Shoanti, Sylvan, Druidic

Spells memorized: 3/2
Orisons (level 0): Purify Food and Drink, Detect Poison, Light
Level 1: Goodberry, Entangle

Equipment: Hide Shirt, Longbow, light leather shield, Spear

Animal companion: Sowingwa, Light horse, large animal, HD: 3d8+6 (19), Init: +1, Spd: 60 ft, AC: 13 (touch 10, flatfooted 12), Attacks: +2 (hoof 1d4+1 damage), SQ: Low-light vision, scent, link, share spells; Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2; Abilities: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6; Feats: Endurance, Run[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]Aiyana was born into the Shriikirri-Ouah tribe and was taught about horsemanship from an early age, though the wise ones determined that she had a stronger link to the nature than most of her tribesmen. Through her youth she learned both the way of the hunter and the way of the mystics, forming a bond with the nature itself, gaining understanding and insight into mysteries that others may never even imagine.
She befriended an injured wild stallion and nursed it back to health, and during the process she and the horse formed a powerful bond and in doing so the totem spirit found Aiyana worthy and granted her it's gift. The stallion she named Sowingwa. 
She recently left her tribe behind after finding out her father was arranging a marriage to one of the chief's sons. But Aiyana felt no interest, believing Hotuakhaa to be one of the best hunters, capable of wrestling and subduing a bear bare-handed, yet at the same time he was also as dumb as a rock.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> ...and I think I need background for Walking Dad.
> 
> ...



http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4312470&postcount=14

Added a bit background, merging ist with nonamazing's.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 25, 2008)

OK.  I've been looking over the characters, and I really like what you guys have.  I did, however, notice a few minor omissions.

*nonamazing (Chaine)* - The Varisian Tatoo feat you took is fine, but it is the bonus feat you are allowed from the RotRL Player's Guide.  So, you still have your characters 1st Level feat choice coming to you.

*jkason (Saktouk)* - You are missing your RotRL Player's Guide feat choice.  This feat is in addition to your initial starting feats.

I'm now just waiting on Shayuri to post his character.  If you need a bit more time, let me know.  

Other than that, I think we are about ready to start.  If you've done fixes, just notify me here about it.

Thanks for your patience.  Peace Out.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> *jkason (Saktouk)* - You are missing your RotRL Player's Guide feat choice.  This feat is in addition to your initial starting feats.




I think you may have had an older version of the sheet. I updated the sheet to add the Totem Spirit feat per our earlier exchange (and swapped out Improved Initiative for Toughness as a result) a couple of days ago, so I believe Saktouk is good to go now. Let me know if anything else doesn't seem to add up. Post with updated sheet is linked below

Saktouk's sheet

Looking forward to starting the crazy. 

jason


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 25, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> I think you may have had an older version of the sheet. <SNIP>
> 
> jason




D'oh!!  

Sorry about that.  I realized it just after I hit the "submit" button.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

Hee hee

I will post it, I swear. I've been grappling with windmage vs feymage...they are both so appealing.

In terms of raw party dynamics, they are different. Windmage is more of a blaster sort, feymage is more illusions and trickery...versatile, but probably not dealing mass damage blasties.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee hee
> 
> I will post it, I swear. I've been grappling with windmage vs feymage...they are both so appealing.
> 
> In terms of raw party dynamics, they are different. Windmage is more of a blaster sort, feymage is more illusions and trickery...versatile, but probably not dealing mass damage blasties.




Play what you'd like the most of those two. Don't concern yourself about how much damage they do or anything, I think we'll deal enough damage even if you're not a wind sorcerer. It's not like this is an exercise in power gaming or twinking, otherwise I would definitely have made my character differently, probably even a different class.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Looking forward to starting the crazy.
> 
> jason




Agreed!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, I'm not -worried- about damage. If I was, I'd play Windy, no questions asked.

I'm just trying to decide which role I am more drawn to.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee hee
> 
> I will post it, I swear. I've been grappling with windmage vs feymage...they are both so appealing.
> 
> In terms of raw party dynamics, they are different. Windmage is more of a blaster sort, feymage is more illusions and trickery...versatile, but probably not dealing mass damage blasties.




Seems like neither one's really a covered niche with existing party members. From his feats, it looks like our other primary arcane caster (Chaine) will be focusing on conjuration rather than straight blasting or illusions. 

Personally, I'm kind of tickled by the thought of a little gnome flanked by two half-orcs, but I'm a sucker for imagery like that. Either way, I know it'll be fun.

jason


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Seems like neither one's really a covered niche with existing party members. From his feats, it looks like our other primary arcane caster (Chaine) will be focusing on conjuration rather than straight blasting or illusions.
> 
> Personally, I'm kind of tickled by the thought of a little gnome flanked by two half-orcs, but I'm a sucker for imagery like that. Either way, I know it'll be fun.
> 
> jason




Half-orc? But... aren't they supposed to be like burned on the stake? Like the rest of Orc-kind!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

Jason, you sold me.

Feymage it is. Their at-will is kind of goofy, but that is okay.

And I do enjoy creative uses for illusions.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Half-orc? But... aren't they supposed to be like burned on the stake? Like the rest of Orc-kind!




Heh. Exactly. Of course, Saktouk's only just now finding out that's how people feel. Another of the things that should prove interesting, especially since he isn't just a half-orc, but a half-orc who considers himself Shoanti. The boy's set up for a world of surprises, I fear...


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Heh. Exactly. Of course, Saktouk's only just now finding out that's how people feel. Another of the things that should prove interesting, especially since he isn't just a half-orc, but a half-orc who considers himself Shoanti. The boy's set up for a world of surprises, I fear...




Well, don't worry, Aiyana isn't hostile, though she might be trying to get Saktouk to give up defiling the Shoanti ways with his dirty Orc manners.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow.  Just from this short exchange, this is going to be fun.   

And Shayuri, I don't mean to rush you.  Finish when you can.  I think we can wait until you are happy with what you've got.  I'd rather wait and have each of you play what you want to, than have any of you feel "forced" to play a character to help party balance.

And for the record, the image of a gnome flanked by two half-orcs IS rather intriguing..................


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

Have no fear! This will be more of a hoot than a flock of owls having a hootenanny at Hooters!

Sadly, I do not have the Pathfinder rulez at work. If someone were to accidentally post the Gnome race traits though, I might be able to sneakily replicate them...but I would never ask for such a thing.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sadly, I do not have the Pathfinder rulez at work. If someone were to accidentally post the Gnome race traits though, I might be able to sneakily replicate them...but I would never ask for such a thing.




<cough, cough> 
[sblock]
+2 Con, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Small size (+1 AC, +1 attk, +4 Stealth checks
Slow- 20 ft base speed
Low-Light vision
Keen senses (+2 on smell- and touch-based Percept. checks)
Obsessive (+2 Craft or Profession of choice)
Illusion resist (+2 save vs. illus. spells or fx)
Gnome Magic (+1 DC vs. any Illus. spells cast; if Cha >11 gain these abilities 1/day: _dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, speak w/ animals_)
treat wpn w/ "gnome" in name as martial wpn.
Hatred (+1 attk vs. reptilian or gblin subtypes)
+4 AC vs. giant type monsters
Languages (auto - Common, Gnome, Sylvan; high Int choose from Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc)
favored class - bard or sorcerer
[/sblock]


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Have no fear! This will be more of a hoot than a flock of owls having a hootenanny at Hooters!
> 
> Sadly, I do not have the Pathfinder rulez at work. If someone were to accidentally post the Gnome race traits though, I might be able to sneakily replicate them...but I would never ask for such a thing.




[SBLOCK=Ninja stuff for Sayuri, very ninjaish, so no peeking!]
Gnome Racial Traits
+2 Constitution, +2 Charisma, –2 Strength: Gnomes are
physically weak but surprisingly hardy, and their attitude
makes them naturally agreeable.

Small: Gnomes are Small creatures, and gain a +1 size
bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4
size bonus on Stealth checks.

Slow Speed: Gnomes have a base speed of 20 feet.

Low-Light Vision: Gnomes can see twice as far as
humans in conditions of poor illumination.

Keen Senses: Gnomes receive a +2 bonus on smell- and
touch-based Perception checks.

Obsessive: Gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on a Craft
or Profession skill of their choice.

Illusion Resistant: Gnomes get a +2 racial saving throw
bonus against illusion spells or effects.

Gnome Magic: Gnomes add +1 to the DC of any saving
throws against illusion spells that they cast. Gnomes with a
Charisma of 11 or higher also gain the following spell-like
abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation,
speak with animals. The caster level for these effects is equal
to the gnome’s level. The DC for these spells is equal to 10
+ the spell’s level + the gnome’s Charisma modifier.

Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes treat any weapon with the
word “gnome” in its name as a martial weapon.

Hatred: Gnomes receive a +1 bonus on attack rolls
against humanoid creatures of the reptilian and goblin
subtypes due to special training against these hated foes.
Defensive Training: Gnomes get a +4 dodge bonus to AC
against monsters of the giant type.

Languages: Gnomes begin play speaking Common,
Gnome, and Sylvan. Gnomes with high Intelligence scores
can choose any of the following: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven,
Giant, Goblin, and Orc.

Favored Class: The favored class of gnomes is bard or
sorcerer. This choice must be made at 1st level and cannot
be changed.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 25, 2008)

beaten to the punch!!  sneaky little ninjas


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:
			
		

> beaten to the punch!!  sneaky little ninjas




Yes, ninja's are awesome. A shame they are not a standard class in Pathfinder, otherwise the group would have had one... (me!)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

Mmm...gnome ninja...

No! Bad me! Bad!

*gets back to it*


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 25, 2008)

Actually, ninjas aren't what they used to be. Please help.

Also, the at-will power is indeed pretty goofy. But then again maybe it will allow Arahmid and Saktouk to lauch their stand up career if your guy is in the audience.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

A wizard, a gnome fey, a shoanti druid, two half-orcs and a paladin of arts entering a bar in Sandpoint...


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 26, 2008)

Azor said:
			
		

> OK. I've been looking over the characters, and I really like what you guys have. I did, however, notice a few minor omissions.
> 
> nonamazing (Chaine) - The Varisian Tatoo feat you took is fine, but it is the bonus feat you are allowed from the RotRL Player's Guide. So, you still have your characters 1st Level feat choice coming to you.




Alright, I have edited my sheet.  I decided to go with Augment Summoning, a nice, stable, well-respected feat choice.  It should serve me well.



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> A wizard, a gnome fey, a shoanti druid, two half-orcs and a paladin of arts entering a bar in Sandpoint...




Well, one potential unifying theme to this group is that none of the characters, as individuals, really have a place to belong in society.  While they're not complete outcasts, neither do they feel as though they really _fit in_.

This does look like a fun group.  I'm looking forward to the game.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2008)

GM, sir?

I know the site's going down, so I may not hear back from you soon...but I must ask.

The spells on the feysorc list are cool, but the Poison seems out of place. Any chance we could replace it with something...less...poisonous? 

Dang...and the new skill system is really really nasty for sorcerors...they only get 2 ranks per level...unless they get an Int bonus, and the point buy makes that a pretty rough choice to make. Harsh!

Oh well.

Almost done...


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 26, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Dang...and the new skill system is really really nasty for sorcerors...they only get 2 ranks per level...unless they get an Int bonus, and the point buy makes that a pretty rough choice to make. Harsh!




The new skill system is really nasty for anyone, possibly except Rogues, Bards and Wizards (and Wizards only because they focus on Intelligence).


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> The new skill system is really nasty for anyone, possibly except Rogues, Bards and Wizards (and Wizards only because they focus on Intelligence).




I have to say, it definitely helped me making my monk that jump, tumble, and balance are now all one skill (Acrobatics), and Spot and Listen are rolled into a single skill, too. I had to make a lot fewer hard choices in that case. 

The new skills do love the rogue, though. Their points aren't really higher, but between Acrobatics, Stealth, and the new Disable additions, rogues can now spend 3 points where they originally would have had to spend 7! Wowzers. 

I'm not sure casters get quite as much of a break, but at least Spellcraft and Concentration are the same skill now, so you don't have to choose between identifying a spell and managing to cast one.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, but sorcerors are kind of shafted by that too, because "concentration" is now Int  based, not Con based. Con is roughly as important to a sorceror as Dexterity tends to be...which is to say, second only to Charisma. Intelligence is, however, by and large unimportant, and a good place to put one of the 10's that the point buy pretty much requires you have (Wis and Str are similar).

As a sorceror, I can't justify taking a 12 or 14 in Intelligence instead of Con or Dex unless the concept reeeeeHEElly demands it.

In days past, Con was fine, because the only -necessary- skill for a Sorceror, Concentration, was Con based. Spellcraft wasn't terribly important, frankly...counterspelling as a sorceror is nice when it works, but you can never count on having the right spell so I rarely bothered. Spellcraft had its uses, but given the criticality of spending skill ranks wisely, I didn't usually bother unless the concept was unusually skilled and knowledgeable with magic (in which case I'd often consider a wizard instead).

No longer.

Bah!

Oh well.


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Dang...and the new skill system is really really nasty for sorcerors...they only get 2 ranks per level...unless they get an Int bonus, and the point buy makes that a pretty rough choice to make. Harsh!




Not to metagame too much, but Chaine does look to have Appraise and Know (arcane) covered (and since he's a wizard, he's already invested in their primary stat). Fly won't be of much use until higher levels; probably ditto Use Magic Device (if you need it at all, assuming Chaine can Appraise what we find). Unless you want Craft of Profession for fluff reasons, you really only have to choose between Spellcraft, Bluff, and Intimidate for your two points, assuming you're only picking class skills, which is maybe less daunting?


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Yeah, but sorcerors are kind of shafted by that too, because "concentration" is now Int  based, not Con based. Con is roughly as important to a sorceror as Dexterity tends to be...which is to say, second only to Charisma. Intelligence is, however, by and large unimportant, and a good place to put one of the 10's that the point buy pretty much requires you have (Wis and Str are similar).
> 
> As a sorceror, I can't justify taking a 12 or 14 in Intelligence instead of Con or Dex unless the concept reeeeeHEElly demands it.
> 
> ...




True 'nough. I was perusing the Paizo boards, and a couple people have taken exception to Concentration as an Int skill, since it seems to unfairly benefit wizards and penalize other casters.

You'd think they might change the Spellcraft skill to attune to whatever your primary casting stat is, if they wanted it to be a function of your ability to cast. Hmmm... maybe I should suggest that...

jason


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, but...I'll only get 2 ranks per level EVER, see.

Not to mention it'd be nice, yes nice, to have the -option- of having a Craft or Profession skill, since I get a nice little racial bonus to one.

I mean, since I pretty much -have- to have Spellcraft maxed, that really only gives me 1 discretionary skill point per level left...ever. Forever.

It burns, master, it burnses me.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 27, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Yeah, but...I'll only get 2 ranks per level EVER, see.
> 
> Not to mention it'd be nice, yes nice, to have the -option- of having a Craft or Profession skill, since I get a nice little racial bonus to one.
> 
> ...




Uhm, exactly how is 2 skill points per level different than in 3.5? There you had 2 skill points too and needed to maximize Spellcraft and Concentration.

Also it is rather cheap to get 12 in your abilities, so perhaps Cha 16 (5 points), Int 12 (2), Con 13 (3), Dex 13 (3) and then you got 2 points left for either +1 Charisma or +2 to Wis or Str.

Sorcerers are better off than druids, let me tell you. In 3.5 as a Druid you needed Wisdom and a bit of constitution (for hit points and concentration). For the points you had left you could get Some Int and Cha for skill points and bonuses to Handle Animal. Now your wild shape does not override your own forms attributes, but instead enhances them, which means that it's not a waste to have 12+ in the physical attributes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

But in the standard system you would be getting only 2 skill points after first level, too.

And if you use your 2nd and 3rd level 'spare' point on two different crafts, you got both of them on 4 (rank+class skill bonus). Not that bad.


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> But in the standard system you would be getting only 2 skill points after first level, too.
> 
> And if you use your 2nd and 3rd level 'spare' point on two different crafts, you got both of them on 4 (rank+class skill bonus). Not that bad.




I'm thinking that may actually be the core frustration. Before, Shayuri would have been able to stat up a 1st level sorcerer with a moderate number of trained skills right at first level (few of them maxed, mind you, but several more could have been trained, which has its own benefits). Now, she'll have to wade through several levels to get the same effect. I can understand how that could be more difficult when making a first level decision.

jason


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 27, 2008)

Personally, I like the simplified skill system. Then again, I have a rogue and my sorcerer in the other game was lvl 3 when I created him, so I had more choices. It is true that you do not get as many points to customize your character to fit your background. Maybe gms could award a free background skill point to place in a skill like craft, profession, perform or something like that. In any case, since you get more out of each skill point, getting a decent intel score might be more interesting.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys.  I'm still here, just had some difficulty logging on since last night.

I do agree that some classes got a bit shafted with the new skills rules.  If you guys are OK with it, lets just start playing "as is" and see if changes need to be made.  I'm perfectly willing to hear any concerns, and alter things to help fine-tune the game.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 27, 2008)

One more thing.  

I have token pics from everyone except Shayuri (obviously) and Bialaska:   Unless you posted one and I can't find it.  I use the tokens for the battlemaps I use, its just easier to keep track of things.

BTW, I do try to post a new map with each round to show who ends up where, along with effects from spells and such.  I think it helps all of us better visualize what is happening, and can lead to better descision making.

Once I have Shayuri's character, I think we can get started this weekend.  I hope!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2008)

First, to give some last responses on the skill thing:

On the subject of Spellcraft, I routinely lowballed or even chose not to take this skill in earlier editions. The only 'must have' skill for sorcerors in my view was Concentration...anything else was just for kicks.

As such, at first level, I normally didn't maximize any skills except Concentration.

Jason has it right when he says my irk comes more accurately from replacing the skill points with the bonuses. I see what they're trying to accomplish with it, but it assumes that I would be assigning all of my skill points at 1st level to max skills. Since I don't usually do that, I suffer a bit under this system. This is especially true since they expanded the sorceror class skill list. My first reaction to that was "COOL!" Then I was a bit crushed when I realized I couldn't HAVE many of them.

That said, it's not a dealbreaker for me. It's just a bit irksome.  That, combined with a healthy (?) love of melodrama constitutes the long and short of why I posted the observation in the first place. 

Now! On to other topics. Namely, the game itself.

I'll have my character done tonight. Possibly even this afternoon. If you anticipate the game lasting as long as 9th level, I still want to discuss the possibility of replacing a spell on the Fey Bonus Spell List. If not, it's a non-issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 27, 2008)

I think I'll go for this image.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice pic


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 27, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Nice pic




Well, I was looking for another, one of a native american woman on a horse with a bow and spear, but in the end I gave up and had to settle for that one.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 27, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> First, to give some last responses on the skill thing:
> 
> On the subject of Spellcraft, I routinely lowballed or even chose not to take this skill in earlier editions. The only 'must have' skill for sorcerors in my view was Concentration...anything else was just for kicks.




Good point.  A friend did the same thing way back, and I never quite got why.



Shayuri said:


> Jason has it right when he says my irk comes more accurately from replacing the skill points with the bonuses. I see what they're trying to accomplish with it, but it assumes that I would be assigning all of my skill points at 1st level to max skills. Since I don't usually do that, I suffer a bit under this system. This is especially true since they expanded the sorceror class skill list. My first reaction to that was "COOL!" Then I was a bit crushed when I realized I couldn't HAVE many of them.




I noticed too that they assume skill max at first level.  I suppose that could be regarded as "gamist" for lack of a better term. :



Shayuri said:


> That said, it's not a dealbreaker for me. It's just a bit irksome.  That, combined with a healthy (?) love of melodrama constitutes the long and short of why I posted the observation in the first place.




I'm glad.  I kinda figured that the alpha rules would have some things that some wouldn't be too happy with, but I figured that enough folks would be willing to try them out.  I'm happy that you were!!



Shayuri said:


> I'll have my character done tonight. Possibly even this afternoon. If you anticipate the game lasting as long as 9th level, I still want to discuss the possibility of replacing a spell on the Fey Bonus Spell List. If not, it's a non-issue.
> 
> Thanks!




No rush.  If you'd like, just post a pic that you'd like for your character token and I can begin some narrative stuff before you finish.

As for the bonus spell on the Fey list, I see why they put it in, but I can't imagine that we couldn't work out a worthy replacement.  And I would like to finish the Adventure Path.  It does take the characters to 15th or 16th level, at least.  I'm hoping we can stick with it to the bitter end (and, WHOA! What an  ending!!).


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey guys:

I'm still here.  I'm just nursing a wicked sinus infection, and its kinda wiped me out.  I'm taking the time to write up some intros for each of you based on your background blurbs (I hope you enjoy what I've done.  Good story elements).

Anyway, I hope to post some of them by either this evening or tomorrow, depending on how I feel.  This game WILL happen, and I'm very much looking forward to starting.  Just when I feel better, thats all.

I appreciate your patience.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 28, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:


> I'm still here.  I'm just nursing a wicked sinus infection, and its kinda wiped me out.  I'm taking the time to write up some intros for each of you based on your background blurbs (I hope you enjoy what I've done.  Good story elements).



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry for the extended tardiness. Hope this works for y'all!

[sblock=Mellisande AKA Melli AKA Mel AKA 'The Mellonator']
Name: Mellisande
Race: Gnome
Class/Level: Sorceror 1
Gender: Female
Exp: 0

Desc
Mellisande is a extraordinarily beautiful woman...if you happen to be three feet tall. To all but the most openminded of larger folk her appearance comes to an almost overpowering cuteness. Large, innocent-looking eyes, round cheeks, beaming dimpled smile...it is alarmingly easy to forget what she's capable of. She routinely changes her hair color with simple glamors that come naturally to gnomes, favoring bizarre shades of pink and violet and green, and most often wearing it short. Her clothing too tends towards the flamboyant, bright colors of a performer...though she favors loose, even baggy breeches full of pockets to skirts because of her 'active lifestyle.'

Strength (STR) 8
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 12
Intelligence (INT) 10
Wisdom (WIS) 10
Charisma (CHA) 18

Alignment: Chaotic Good
AC: 13 (10 + 2 dex + 1 size)
Hit Points: 11/11
Movement: 30' ground

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee Attack: +0
Ranged Attack: +3
Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +2

*Race Abilities*
+2 Con, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Small size (+1 AC, +1 attk, +4 Stealth checks
Slow- 20 ft base speed
Low-Light vision
Keen senses (+2 on smell- and touch-based Percept. checks)
Obsessive (+2 Craft or Profession of choice)
Illusion resist (+2 save vs. illus. spells or fx)
Gnome Magic (+1 Illusion DC, SLA 1/day: dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, speak w/ animals)
treat wpn w/ "gnome" in name as martial wpn.
Hatred (+1 attk vs. reptilian or gblin subtypes)
+4 AC vs. giant type monsters

*Class Abilities*:
*Eschew Materials*
*Bloodline*: Fey
- Laughing Touch (Su) melee touch, target can only take move action for 1rnd (1/day/target)
*Bonus Class Skill*: Knowledge (nature).
*Bonus Spells*: 
Entangle (3rd)
Hideous laughter (5th)
Deep slumber (7th)
Poison (9th)
Tree stride (11th)
Mislead (13th)
Phase door (15th)
Irresistible dance (17th)
Shapechange (19th)
*Bonus Feats*:
Dodge, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quicken Spell, Skill Focus (Knowledge [nature])
*Cantrips*: All 0 level spells usable at will as SLA's.

Skills: 
Bluff +8 (1 rank + 4 cha + 3 class)
Spellcraft +4 (1 rank + 3 class)

Feats
Lone Wolf (50% chance to stabilize)
Toughness (+3 HP, +1 / level)

Languages - Common, Varisian

Spellcasting: Sorc CL 1, DC 14+lvl
Slots: 1 - 4/4
Known
0: Ray of Frost, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Mending
1: Shield, Color Spray (DC 16)

Money - 5gp

Weapons -
Small Light Crossbow, +3 to hit, 1d6 dmg, 19-20x2, 2lbs
10 bolts, 1lb
Small Dagger, +0 to hit, 1d3-1 dmg, 19-20x2, 1lb

Armour -
	None

Gear -
Small Backpack, 2gp, .5lb
2 small belt pouches, 2gp, .25lb
Small Waterskin, 1gp, 1lb		
Sunrod, 2gp, 1lb
Flask of acid, 10gp, 1lb
2 smokesticks, 40gp,1lb

Magic -
None


Background: 

For all Mellisande's eternal optimism and seemingly carefree demeanor, she has an incredible tenacity fueled by a life of hardship and loneliness. She is an anomaly, even among the gnomes of Varisia...she was a foundling, adopted by a well-meaning Varisian couple who didn't understand that a gnome child was at best not just a very small baby. And Mellisande was unusual, even for gnomes. Frightened by the strange hauntings that seemed to pursue the baby...unearthly noises and strange lights, the couple gave her up to an orphanage in Sandpoint. There she spent most of her childhood, constantly getting into trouble.

Finally, chafing under the restrictions of the orphanage, Mellisande escaped out into the city at large...where she quickly found she wasn't ready for getting by. Rather than admit defeat though, she lived a hard life on the streets of Sandpoint until she discovered that the magical tricks she'd used to amuse herself at the expense of humorless nuns could also be turned into viable moneymaking gambits. 

Ranging from legitimate trades of services to outright cons, Mellisande used her childlike looks, persuasive tongue, and magical talents in a variety of schemes that earned her plenty of gold...and plenty of enemies among those she rooked. And since she took some care to target those who she felt 'had it coming' in some way, those enemies tended to be wealthy and powerful.

Perhaps it was time, she decided, to seek some other line of work. Maybe even somewhere else. Mellisande is conflicted however, about leaving Sandpoint. For all the bittersweet memories, she's had great fun there as well...and it has been her home. She is equally conflicted about other gnomes. On the one hand, they are mysterious and alluring to her; what questions she has that they might be able to tell her! And yet, she's never known them...would they accept her? She had already been abandoned once by them, as an infant...if that is indeed what happened. She longs to ask, but fears the answer.And that's the history. Mellisande remains, for now, in Sandpoint, balanced on the razor's edge between staying and leaving, between clinging to the life she's known and striking out to seek something new. It would only take the lightest touch of fate's wind to tip her over, one way or the other...[/sblock]

Possible pic. Delete the weasel. 





And the image link I put in isn't working for some reason. Yay Enworld2! Here's the raw URL:
http://asheltots.deviantart.com/art/Paranoid-Gnome-82366762


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

http://tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs28/300W/f/2008/100/d/6/Paranoid_Gnome_by_Asheltots.png


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jun 30, 2008)

Still here, folks.  I am feeling a bit better, but I'm still pretty wiped out.  I have all but one intro written, so I hope to post all of them tomorrow.  I will notify you here with the link for the In-Character thread.

And for Shayuri, I looked over everything, and it looks good.  I also like the pic you've chosen.

OK, time for some Tylenol PM and bed..........


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 1, 2008)

OK gang.

I've started an In-Character Thread. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4345956#post4345956

More stuff to follow.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2008)

Er, should we post now, or wait for the set up to be done?


----------



## nonamazing (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd like to have a RG thread, if that's okay with everyone.  It would be nice to have all our character information in one place.

Also, I've updated my character background slightly to include Ilsoari Gandethus and the Turandarok Academy.

I'm looking forward to the game Azor!  Everything looks good so far.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2008)

Seconded about the Rogue's Gallery.

They are normally located here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know if we need a rogue's gallery. Instead Azor could simply edit the first page, adding the links to our characters in it. That's just as easy and probably this thread will be easier to find in a couple of months than one RG amongst a dozen. But I do second that we need a quick way to find the characters.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 1, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> I don't know if we need a rogue's gallery. Instead Azor could simply edit the first page, adding the links to our characters in it. That's just as easy and probably this thread will be easier to find in a couple of months than one RG amongst a dozen. But I do second that we need a quick way to find the characters.




I think it would be best to post them on the 1st page of the OOC thread.  I did mean to do that initially, but the change over to ENWorld 2 and my illness slowed that a bit.  I will take care of that soon.

As for posting, I figured you can post about your activities during the day, leading up to the last bit.  If not, I can post the battlemap shortly.  I am almost done with it, but my wife needs to work from home for a few hours, so that might delay posting (I'm sneaking in right now!).


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey gang:

I apologize for the delay, but I've had some internet issues that only today cleared up.  

Thanks for your patience.  The battlemap for round 1 is up.  I took the liberty of placing you guys according to either what I wrote or what you've posted IC so far.

Thanks again.  Lets get this show on the road!!


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:


> Hey gang:
> 
> I apologize for the delay, but I've had some internet issues that only today cleared up.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure if I'm not looking in the right place, or if it's not showing up for me for some reason, but I'm not seeing a map in the IC thread. Help?

jason


EDIT: Okay. Now it's there. The board, she wants everyone to know I'm crazy, but I'm not. I'm not, I tell you!


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 3, 2008)

I am assuming that we (at least some of us, including me) are unarmored and unarmed during this event?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

As I have discribed Sivan's polished armor and decorated glaive, I think he has them.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 3, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> I am assuming that we (at least some of us, including me) are unarmored and unarmed during this event?



I was thinking the same thing, I guess it just makes more sense. Arahmid might only have his armor and his 'light' weapons (dagger, light mace and sap). What does our GM think ?


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 3, 2008)

Good point.  I'm going to assume the carrying of weapons, so long as medium and larger weapons are peace-bonded.  It takes a full round to un-bond a weapon.  Dagger, short swords, light maces, etc. are allowed.

Armor is also allowed, although full plate is kinda out of the question (for now at least   )


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry for the delay.  I worked night shift all weekend, and I figured the three day weekend here in the States would prevent others from posting.

Posting should be more regular now.

Carry on!


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 8, 2008)

Round 2 post is up!

Again, my posting should be more consistent from here on.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm waiting for what Chaine does.


----------



## nonamazing (Jul 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I'm waiting for what Chaine does.




I've posted!  Chaine will try and stay out of the melee if possible, and will start making his way around the edge of the battlefield to join up with Mellisande.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting.  However, I'm a little unclear on what you want Chaine to do.

You wrote this:


			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Chaine moves 25 feet south to square D9, then uses _acid splash_ as a spell-like ability (granted by his Varsian Tattoo feat; usable 1/day) firing at the goblin in square J5. Chaine's attempt to blast a goblin. (1d20+2=15, 1d3=1) Chaine's summoned animal will do what it does best, attacking the closest goblin with alacrity. Bite attack and damage. (1d20+4=15, 1d4+3=6)




Chaine currently is in square S3.  The squares are 5 feet (I may not have clarified that.  Sorry!)  Moving 25 feet wont get him to square D9.  Let me know if you want to change anything, and go ahead and fix it.  I'll wait a bit before I put up round 3.


For all, if the map isn't clear enough, let me know.  I can pull it up in MS Paint or my .jpeg viewer and looks fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it is a typing error and he meant 's' but typed 'd', one to the right.
It would be 25 ft down and is consistent with the posted description.​


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 9, 2008)

I initially thought about a typo, too, then I checked the range from S9 for the goblin in J5, and his casting range isn't far enough (range of spell is 25 ft. + 5ft./2 caster levels; even with his Tatoo feat, it's still only 30 ft. range).  

I realize I'm nitpicking, but I just want to verify what he wants to do before I assume too much.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

I see the problem now.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 11, 2008)

Nonamazing, I think our DM might be waiting for your response to post up another round. Just a friendly reminder  (or some sort of BUMP, you decide).


----------



## nonamazing (Jul 11, 2008)

Azor Grimcleaver said:


> Thanks for posting.  However, I'm a little unclear on what you want Chaine to do.
> 
> You wrote this:
> 
> ...




My error.  I did indeed mean square S9, and not D9.  As for the Acid Splash, I ignorantly did not even check the range.  That was stupid of me!  The glob of acid falls well short of its target, leaving the overconfident Chaine with egg on his face.


----------



## nonamazing (Jul 11, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> Nonamazing, I think our DM might be waiting for your response to post up another round. Just a friendly reminder  (or some sort of BUMP, you decide).




I apologize profusely for the delay.  I have edited my post in the game thread to correct my mistakes.  I will stand by the fumbled _acid splash_ because A} I goofed up and B} it's actually kind of funny, and makes a point about the character's personality.

Once again, I humbly apologize to everyone for the delay!  Let the game continue!


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 11, 2008)

Its all good, guys!

I was ready to post for you, but my internet connection was spotty, so I ended up bailing until today.  So far so good!

So, I will have round 3 up shortly.

Thanks again, and don't worry about trying to post everyday.  I just bookmarked both threads so I can find them easier in case they end up on page 4 or 5 after two days.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry for not being able to do more during the combat, but Aiyana is utterly useless without her equipment and her memorized spells are just as useless in combat (though with Goodberry the party will never have to go hungry to bed).


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 12, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> Sorry for not being able to do more during the combat, but Aiyana is utterly useless without her equipment and her memorized spells are just as useless in combat (though with Goodberry the party will never have to go hungry to bed).



Not a problem.  However, I will allow her to have her shortspear with her, although it would currently be strapped to her back and wrapped (peace-bonded).  To ready it, it would take a full round action.

This is, of course, if you are OK with it.


----------



## Azor Grimcleaver (Jul 22, 2008)

I have had mucho trouble logging in to ENWorld for the past several days.  I'm posting this from work, so I don't have any of my premade stuff available to post.

I want to apologize for the delay, and to let you know that my internet connections from home may be spotty, but hopefully for not much longer.  We are getting a new connection, and a faster one at that.  I hope this fixes the problems we've been having here.

So stay tuned for now, since there may be a delay in posting the next round.  Believe me, it has been quite aggravating.

Thanks for understanding (assumed on my part).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2008)

It's not just you. There's a problem with Enworld. Just about everyone's having problems getting on.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been very very spotty the last few days in all games. Each time I log on, I start checking threads and then when I'm about to write up responses, the boards go down. It is starting to get very frustrating.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm starting to suggest in the games I'm in that we move the game to another board.

Enworld is just not stable enough for regular gaming, and it doesn't look likely to change anytime soon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2008)

Any ideas where to move?

I prefer boards with (the option) black background that the screen doesn't light up the whole room.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 29, 2008)

Any news ? Are we switching to another board ? I'd like to keep going .


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2008)

Enworld seems to be settling down.

Which means, uh, that my  plan worked! I figured if I suggested my games move, then the problems that provoked that would go away, so I looked foolish.

But the joke's on you, Enworld! You played right into my cunning scheme!

AAAAAHAHAHAH!

Haha.

Ah.

*cries*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you all move to another forum? Or is this game dead?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, we didn't move.


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like Azor hasn't been on since the end of July. I'm wondering if his connection issues never cleared up, or if he gave up trying to clear them up. I hope not the latter.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm still around too.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm also still around.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

If Azor is the 'only' one MOB (missing on board) we should perhaps start a search for a new DM. But I really liked his style so far...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

Should I make a 'recruitment thread' for a new DM, or shall I call it a loss and delete my subscriptions?

I never searched for a DM, but really want to play this AP...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2008)

I imagine even a new GM would want to start over fresh.

May as well let this one die, I figger. Hopefully someone else will come along and give us another chance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, you are right. I just also liked the other characters.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been meaning to maybe try dming a Pbp so I could possibly take over this game. If enough of you people are insterested, I'll purchase the first module of the path and we can either start over or keep going from the little that has been done.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

I would be very interested. No preference regarding a restart or a continuation.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2008)

Pardon me for kibbitzing, but if you're looking for a new GM, I would love to throw my hat in the ring as well.  I love this AP and have been wanting to run it for a while.  I've been following along for a while now, so I would not have a problem of picking up where it left off.

I can tell you ahead of time that I am going to be in Germany for about a month on business for most of November.  I should still have a computer, but would not be updating my games as much then.

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, BrOp, where do you go in Germany?

Also good to see you hear, perhaps it was good that I was so persistent in trying saving this game.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2008)

I will probably be going to Berlin first, but will eventually be travelling all over Germany, Austria, and maybe even Switzerland.  It's still undecided.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 1, 2008)

If you want to take over the game BrOP, I'd be more then happy to keep playing my big mean half orc .


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> If you want to take over the game BrOP, I'd be more then happy to keep playing my big mean half orc .



Thanks, Rolling Man.  Is everyone from the original group still here, or have others fallen away as well?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2008)

Still here. Still interested


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

Still here, naturally.


----------



## Bialaska (Sep 1, 2008)

Still around. Not sure I'd participate in another campaign though, already got several other games that I'm either in or signed up for.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> Still around. Not sure I'd participate in another campaign though, already got several other games that I'm either in or signed up for.



OK, that's three yesses and a maybe.  That just leaves nonamazing and jkason missing, right?

EDIT: BTW, I am not seeing my putting on the GM hat for this group as a fait-accompli.  I am just tossing my hat in the ring because I like this adventure and would love to run it.  If someone else really wants to do it,  I am happy to talk.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 3, 2008)

*Bump*  

It can be hard to restart a game that's been dormant for so long.  I'm still up for it, although now that I've had a chance to look at what you have already played through, I'm tempted to start over again with a bit more of an intro to flesh out the characters a bit more.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd be up for that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm with you.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds good, I'll be waiting for the restart or whatever. On another note, I've looked quickly at Arahmid and I don't think much have changed for him in the Beta version (dodge changed a little but that's it).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 4, 2008)

So while we are waiting for the remaining two players to check in, why not post your characters to the new Rogue's Gallery thread?

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Hm, I had a shared background with nonamazing, but it seems he isn't in the restart...

What shall I do?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 4, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Hm, I had a shared background with nonamazing, but it seems he isn't in the restart...
> 
> What shall I do?



I would wait until the end of the week.  If the two don't check in before then, I think we can assume that .... to quote Heidi Klum ... they are out.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2008)

I tried to reply yesterday, but enworld decided to hate on me. I'm totally up for restarting or moving on from where we are either way.

jason


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2008)

Question (and please forgive if I missed it): the new RG says Beta, but we built our characters using Alpha 3. Do we need to update them (I haven't had a chance to download and go through the Beta yet)?

thanks,

jason


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

jkason said:


> Question (and please forgive if I missed it): the new RG says Beta, but we built our characters using Alpha 3. Do we need to update them (I haven't had a chance to download and go through the Beta yet)?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jason



I have both, and I found no chances for monks between Alpha 3 and Beta.
The H-O chance is: Favored classes: cleric to druid.

Has anyone else found others?


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 4, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> The H-O chance is: Favored classes: cleric or druid.
> 
> Has anyone else found others?



I found that a weird change so I checked it. It's actually barbarian or druid ... or did you meant that they changed cleric for druid ? I'm not sure. In any case, Arahmid's favored class remains barbarian (not that it changes much to his stats).

Edit: Also Ride is a monk class skill now ... I'm not sure if it was that way in Alpha.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 10, 2008)

So far only The Rolling Man has posted his PC to the new and beta-improved Rogue's Gallery thread.

Once everyone is posted we can re-begin!

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 11, 2008)

Walking Dad has added his Paladin to the RG thread.  Jkason, Shayuri, still around, still interested?

BrOp


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2008)

*waves hand weakly*

Around and interested, but embattled.

I'll update the sheet to beta tonight then post. I don't think there's much change...


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm still interested, but I'm not going to get a chance to go over the Beta for several days, at least. If someone else knows they only change is that I have to fix his favored class, I'll just update that and add him to the thread. Much sorriness that I haven't been especially responsive.

jason


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 13, 2008)

jkason said:


> I'm still interested, but I'm not going to get a chance to go over the Beta for several days, at least. If someone else knows they only change is that I have to fix his favored class, I'll just update that and add him to the thread. Much sorriness that I haven't been especially responsive.
> 
> jason



Other then what has already been said (favored class thing and the Ride skill), I don't think anything else as been changed for you. They might have changed the list of feats available at level 1 (and 2) but I'm not sure. I just have the beta now, so I can't compare. Anyway, here it is : Caught Off-Guard, Combat Reflexes, Deflect Arrows, Dodge, Improved Grapple, Scorpion Style, Stunning Fist, and Throw Anything.

Also, while I was looking at your sheet, I noticed that your Dex is 13 (+2). 13 should only give you +1 (sorry ).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 13, 2008)

I really wouldn't worry about making all the Beta changes right now.  We're going to be starting with a bit of RP to develop the personas, and we can do that without everything stat-wise being nailed-down.

Just post your character in its current state to the Rogue's Gallery.  Please include as much as you can about the background and personaility.  That will give me something to work with when I figure out the opening scene RP opportunities.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello again,

Just another plea to ask folks to please post at least their background to the new RG thread.  That way I can come up with something more-than-generic for the opening RP scenes.  Pretty please?

BrOp


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, it's up. 

Sorry. Things got crazy for a few days.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

I have still my old background. Perhaps we can make Chaine a NPC and we just parted our ways.


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2008)

Posted, with background.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting your characters!

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2008)

Here are a few corrections for your characters:

Saktouk:
Your monk seems to have been built using a 15 pt buy.  We're actually playing this as a 20 pt buy.  You will probably change this, but if you don't, your 13 Dex should have a +1 mod, not +2.

This is small, but you should change your "Grapple" state to "CMB" which stands for combat maneuver bonus.  The number remains the same.

I do hit points a bit differently, using the "racial" bonus as listed on p. 14.  Saktouk should have 8 (HD) + Con mod + 8 (racial bonus) +4 (Toughness feat).


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Here are a few corrections for your characters:
> 
> Saktouk:
> Your monk seems to have been built using a 15 pt buy.  We're actually playing this as a 20 pt buy.  You will probably change this, but if you don't, your 13 Dex should have a +1 mod, not +2.
> ...




Okay, I think I've got everything tweaked correctly. Changed favored class (swapped cleric for druid since the former's no longer available, though it has no stat impact at this level), used the extra five points to buy up my Dex to an actual +2 level (math is not my friend...) and give a little bump to Con. Adjusted HP accordingly, too.

Let me know if I missed anything else, and I look forward to the reboot. 

jason


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 17, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Here are a few corrections for your characters:
> 
> Saktouk:
> Your monk seems to have been built using a 15 pt buy.  We're actually playing this as a 20 pt buy.  You will probably change this, but if you don't, your 13 Dex should have a +1 mod, not +2.
> ...



Actually, all our characters were all created using 15 pts and no racial hps. Should we all ajust to these changes ?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 17, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> Actually, all our characters were all created using 15 pts and no racial hps. Should we all ajust to these changes ?




Yes, please.  Everyone should use the 20 pt. buy to determine ability scores and the "racial" adjustments for determining hit points (found on p. 14 of the Beta rules).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Sivan update completed.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Sivan update completed.



I'm done too.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 17, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> I'm done too.



Thanks, guys.  I am working on a monster of a first post to get things going.  Should be done with it in a day or so.

BrOp

EDIT: Oh and while you are waiting you can come check out the INFO Thread I am working on.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 20, 2008)

*Ic is (partially) up*

Hello,

The first IC POST IS UP!.  Sadly it was taking me too long to put these prologues together, so I decided to just start with Sivan and Mellisande's.  I will put the other two up this weekend.  I just thought at least two of you could get going this way.

Let me know what you think, and whether the whole backstory thing is useful at all.  Burnt Offerings is part of an adventure path, so there's going to be a bit of railroading as is, so I thought that having these secondary stories woven in would make it a bit more interesting for the kind of RP stuff that is fun to focus on when you play PbP.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 21, 2008)

*Back on Tuesday!*

Hi folks,

I'm going on a quick business trip to Canada and will be out of touch until Tuesday.  Hope everyone has a good rest of the weekend.  My apologies for not finishing up the prologues before my departure.

BrOp


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2008)

No worries.

Posted in the IC thread. Anyone who thinks they may be in the path of Hurricane Mellisande, feel free to join in.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 23, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> No worries.
> 
> Posted in the IC thread. Anyone who thinks they may be in the path of Hurricane Mellisande, feel free to join in.




Thanks for the wonderful post, Shayuri, I enjoyed reading it.  Have you by any chance read the entry on gnomes in the Pathfinder Campaign Setting book?  I ask, because I'd like to incorporate some of the fluff from it.

BrOp


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2008)

Eee! Thanks. I think this will be a very fun character to write for. 

I have read the entry, but can't recall much specifics right now. What fluff are you considering?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> I have read the entry, but can't recall much specifics right now. What fluff are you considering?



The concept of the Bleaching (on p. 11).  Basically that gnomes are pretty much immune to aging, unless they stop experiencing new wonders.  Every year spent without exposing oneself to something new ages the gnome one age category.  This process also removes all natural color from the gnome.  Conversely, gnomes that continue to explore new experiences and expose themselves to the wonders of the universe become quite vibrant in color and pretty much live forever.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

I've posted the intro for Arahmid in the first post of the IC THREAD.  Once I have written one for Saktouk, I will respond to the others.

BrOp

_EDIT: I added one for Sartouk as well!_


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> "Uh...yes, your hat is very nice...and thank you for that wonderful compliment, only I really need your sage...ossity right now."



 I think I like 'The Mellonator' already.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2008)

Hee hee

Thanks. I know I'm having fun.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

Does Sivan knows the acolyte?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Does Sivan knows the acolyte?



You have seen her about in the past few days and remember her name is Sarina.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 29, 2008)

Just to help me decide how Arahmid reacts, does the attacker looks 'ethnicaly' Varisian ? Or something else ?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 29, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> Just to help me decide how Arahmid reacts, does the attacker looks 'ethnicaly' Varisian ? Or something else ?




He actually seems to be of Chelaxian heritage, like most folks around here. He is also dressed like a sailor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry, no native speaker: Does the priest wants that Sivan wears his armor or not? (I think not, because of the wink...)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, no native speaker: Does the priest wants that Sivan wears his armor or not? (I think not, because of the wink...)



Yes, full armor please.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry for my absence this week, but I was dealing with a lot of work-related issues; my apologies.

I also wanted to tell the two of you that aren't in my other game (Kill Bargle!) that I will be out of the country from Oct. 22nd through the middle of December.

I would like to continue this game if at all possible, as I am enjoying the characters and know what a fun adventure this could be for all of us.  There is a chance that my posting will decrease while I am overseas, so I wanted to let all of you know beforehand.

I hope we can continue holding this ship together, so to speak.

ADD ON: I also would now like to move on to the actual "first scene" of this adventure as written.  If anyone would like to do anything before attending the festival, please let us know here or in the IC thread.  Thanks!  BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 20, 2008)

Once again more apologies for my lack of posting lately.  Busy with getting ready to leave home for two months.

The good news is that I will have a computer with me, yay!  So more frequent updates from me are to follow.

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2008)

Posted an image for Sivan in the RG. Don't forget his goddess...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 29, 2008)

Hiya folks,
Just wanted to let you know that I have established myself here in Germany and my internet connection is working. I apologize (again!) for the delay and will start picking up the pace of posting.

BrOp

PS: So far I only have images for Sivan and Mellisande.  Would the other two like to post images to the Rogues' Gallery, or should I just come up with some?


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 29, 2008)

I added a pic in the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2008)

Combat actions should be posted here, with you rolling, right?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 30, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Combat actions should be posted here, with you rolling, right?



Yes please.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2008)

Oops. Totally missed that character images needed to be in the RG. I've added one for Saktouk now. Sorry 'bout that.

jason


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 31, 2008)

*"A Goblin ! What is the little bugger doing here ?"* Arahmid says to no one in particular. He knows that goblins rarely act alone and, with a crowd between him and the goblin, he knows there isn't much he can do. Arahmid rathers grabs his bow, pulls out an arrow, finds a nearby hiding spot and waits for things to develop. All his senses are alerted and he looks for any other goblins.

OOC : Can knowledge (local) +5 reveal anything on the local goblins ? Also Stealth +5 and perception is _also_ +5


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2008)

Sivan moves towards the vile little creature, his glaive ready in hand.
"Don't panic. I will take a look at the creature." Sivan calls.

ooc: Let at least two squares between us, to maximize his range advantage.
(AoO if he tries to attack me)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 1, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> *"A Goblin ! What is the little bugger doing here ?"* Arahmid says to no one in particular. He knows that goblins rarely act alone and, with a crowd between him and the goblin, he knows there isn't much he can do. Arahmid rathers grabs his bow, pulls out an arrow, finds a nearby hiding spot and waits for things to develop. All his senses are alerted and he looks for any other goblins.




Rolling Man, I had to change your post a bit, as this is a surprise round and you only get one move or standard action.  Drawing your bow and moving would be two actions as you don't have a +1 BAB.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 1, 2008)

jkason said:


> Oops. Totally missed that character images needed to be in the RG. I've added one for Saktouk now. Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> jason



Thanks, jkason, I like the pic.  Where did you find it?


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Thanks, jkason, I like the pic.  Where did you find it?




I used the pic I found at this link and took off the hair (since Saktouk shaves his head to show his Shoanti heritage). I really liked that it was someone with clear orc heritage but without a huge amout of monstrous features, which is kind of how I picture Saktouk.


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2008)

*Saktouk, half-orc monk*

Saktouk, still not clear on what's happening closer to the stage, finds himself confronted with the goblin vandalizing the venison stall. Not sure where or how close the constables may be, he decides to take the matter in hand.

"Just because it's free doesn't mean you can make a menace of yourself," the monk declares, stepping closer, cracking his knuckes in an effort to look authoritarian.

((Intimidate is an untrained +0, but attacking seems out of line given Saktouk's only seen this goblin, and it's armored but largely just being a nuisance. He'll move to the square on the lower left corner of the goblin between him and Mel.))


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 2, 2008)

Shayuri from IC Thread said:
			
		

> Does Mellisande have her crossbow? It seems weird to think of her with it at a party...but on the other hand, I dunno where she'd keep it if it wasn't on her.



Yes, I am assuming that all of you have all of your equipment, although only Sivan was actually carrying a weapon in his hand at the beginning on combat.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 3, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Rolling Man, I had to change your post a bit, as this is a surprise round and you only get one move or standard action.  Drawing your bow and moving would be two actions as you don't have a +1 BAB.



 No problem, I prefer to put too much actions then not enough. I just wasn't sure if he needed to move a lot to hide and what kind of action you need to hide, if any.

This round, Arahmid tries to hide somewhere near him (behind a table, a barrel or anything else) and readies an action to shoot any goblin that comes within 30 ft. of his position (hopefully sneak attacking the little bugger).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi folks,

at long last I am back from my business trip in Germany and was wondering if there is any interest in continuing this game?  I know I was gone a long time, so if you're no longer available, or this is just a bad time, or you just don't want to, I understand.

Just wanted to say that I am back and still up for it if you are.

Happy holidays,

BrOp


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm up for it if anyone else is still checking the thread, too.

jason


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm interested in continuing but maybe we should restart it after the holidays.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2008)

Whoa.

The game that wouldn't die. 

I'm good with continuing. I liked how it started.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Whoa.
> 
> The game that wouldn't die.
> 
> I'm good with continuing. I liked how it started.



I did as well, Shayuri 

How do others feel about Rolling Man's suggestion that we hold off another few weeks until the holidays are over?

BrOp


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> I did as well, Shayuri
> 
> How do others feel about Rolling Man's suggestion that we hold off another few weeks until the holidays are over?
> 
> BrOp




I'd be up for gettin in on this. Whether it starts before or after the holidays is fine by me.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 15, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I'd be up for gettin in on this. Whether it starts before or after the holidays is fine by me.



Hello Reveille,
Please feel free to create a 1st level character using the Beta ruleset (25 point buy) and post it to this thread.  The more the merrier!  Let me know if you have any questions.

BrOp


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Hello Reveille,
> Please feel free to create a 1st level character using the Beta ruleset (25 point buy) and post it to this thread.  The more the merrier!  Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> BrOp



Will do. I'll have it up by sometime tomorrow morning. 

That's Arizona time.


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2008)

My posting is likely to slow over the holidays, but I've no problem restarting now or later. Whatever works best for all involved.

jason


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2008)

Still here, still interested


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Still here, still interested



Hey, that's a full count of players, very nice.

Reveille, we currently have a rogue, a paladin, a sorcerer, and a monk in the group, in case that information is useful to you.

BrOp


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2008)

Still gotta get my character up. Give me till Thursday evening. My mom is keeping me pretty busy around the house.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 18, 2008)

Good day everyone,

So I'd like to get this thing started!  If memory (and reading back in a few threads) serves, we were just entering the first full combat round in the battle with the goblins at the dedication of the new cathedral in Sandpoint.

Jkason and Shayuri had already posted their actions for the coming round (the former in the OOC Thread, the latter in the IC thread).

Just a quick reminder as to how things work:

-Please post all combat actions here to the OOC thread.  Once that has begun I will post them in a combined IC post in Initiative order.
-In the past I stated that I wanted to make all the die rolls.  I have since changed my mind, and would like to leave it up to all of you.  If you like, please post your own rolls using Invisible Castle.  If you do not post your rolls, I will assume that you would like me to do the rolling (which I am happy to do).

Please let me know if you have any other questions!

Happy gaming,

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2008)

Realizing the thread for the children on the festival, Sivan takes a firm swing, but the vile little creature avoids his blow.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive (with overhead chop) (1d20+4=8, 1d10+6=10)
[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Realizing the thread for the children on the festival, Sivan takes a firm swing, but the vile little creature avoids his blow.




Thanks for getting us started again, WD


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 19, 2008)

BrOp, how do you feel about a Martial Rogue? 

They drop sneak attacks and gain a fighter bonus feat, when they would normally get an increase in their Sneak Attack damage.

I'd love to be able to use this option as I've never really been comfortable playing a pure fighter or pure rogue.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 20, 2008)

Reveille said:


> BrOp, how do you feel about a Martial Rogue?
> 
> They drop sneak attacks and gain a fighter bonus feat, when they would normally get an increase in their Sneak Attack damage.
> 
> I'd love to be able to use this option as I've never really been comfortable playing a pure fighter or pure rogue.



Reveille, are you aware that we are using the Pathfinder RPG Beta rules?  The Rogue is already bumped up using that system (HD increased to d8, sneak attack now can affect undead, and they also get bonus abilities, some of which are combat-related)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Reveille, are you aware that we are using the Pathfinder RPG Beta rules?  The Rogue is already bumped up using that system (HD increased to d8, sneak attack now can affect undead, and they also get bonus abilities, some of which are combat-related)




Yeah, I know. But being that there is already one rogue, I thought I'd propose this. If you say no, thats okay. If thats the case, I'll most likely go ranger or start druid and multiclass as wiz or sorc.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm back from my vacation and to imitate WD, this:


The Rolling Man said:


> This round, Arahmid tries to hide somewhere near him (behind a table, a barrel or anything else) and readies an action to shoot any goblin that comes within 30 ft. of his position (hopefully sneak attacking the little bugger).



 still stands. (I prefer not to see my hide checks, and I'm not sure Arahmid will get an attack so I'll let you handle the rolls for this rounds.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, BrOp, are you still here?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2009)

I will delete my subscription. PM me if you restart, please.


----------

